# HR20-100/HR20-700: 0x0254 - Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR20-100/HR20-700 0x0254
National release began 7/16/08.

Note, this is a new format, combining all receivers into one thread. Please note your full model number and manufacturer on every post (e.g. HR20-700, R22-100).

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133236

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133241

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver. Please continue to submit all examples of black or gray recordings: http://www.iamanedgecutter.com/Projects/BGRecordings and use the diagnostic reporting tool. DIRECTV is still focusing on eradicating them with our help.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please note that this is now an omnibus thread for all HR20 receivers, so please put your complete model number with manufacturer in every post.

Here is a suggested format, although you are free to use your own:



> Issue: *Pixelation on local channel*
> Receivers affected: *HR20-700*
> Diagnostic Key: *20080716-0122*
> 
> Description: Watching _So You Think You Can Dance_ on KTTV-MPEG4, I experienced pixelation at 10:15 local time. It cleared up by itself.


----------



## rpiotro (Apr 29, 2008)

This morning I noticed that my machine rebooted. Checked the information screen and it now says I have version 0x00 installed on July 9th.

I previously had 0x251. What the heck?


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

Saw my HR20-700 had updated to 254 at about 1:30am.

And it was locked up this morning.


----------



## ptimmerm (Jan 8, 2007)

Issue: No Picture After 0254 Update
Receivers affected: HR20-700
Diagnostic Key: NONE (wish I could see a picture to get one)

Description: 
I have two HR20-700's. I can confirm the downstairs one received the 0254 update early this morning and seems to be working just. In case it matters, that HR20-700 is connected HDMI to a Panasonic Plasma.

I presume since the downstairs until got 0254, the upstairs unit did too. It was working just fine last night. I was watching the All Star game until well after midnight Central. As of this morning, I am getting no picture. It is hooked up HDMI to a Toshiba Regza LCD. I have RBR'ed and power cycled NUMEROUS times to no avail. 

Any thoughts? Anyone else having this problem? I do not believe in coincidences. This must have something to do with the update.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would try hooking the receiver up via component or even composite to see if you can get a picture that way.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I downloaded this as a CE this last weekend but went to post in the CE issues and found it was closed as this went to NR...which is understandable. 

In any event, on one of three HR20-700s running 0x254 I have lock ups occur when I put a recorded show in pause and then surf the guide. Upon exiting guide, I get a black screen and DVR is locked up. Must RBR to get it going again. Has happened two times doing same thing.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Receiver: HR20-700
Diagnostic key: 20080716-26BD

When I turned the receiver on the UI was slower than usual. Tried to run a signal strength test; it was very slow and all transponders were at 0.
After menu reboot, everything went back to normal.

Note: Diagnostic report sent before rebooting.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry put this first in the discussion thread by mistake.

Update download at 1.36am today

1 item had been removed from my to do list. Fox 12 Sunday 10am F1 Racing. I went to the guide and the schedule for Sunday was there when looking at F1 in the schedule no record icon next to it. Had to press record button for it to set the program to record.


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

I got the 254 update and have 2 D* HR20-700's, the only problem so far is that the record lamp is now a color between amber and red,maybe orange..Other than that all is ok!


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

[QUOTE:
Originally Posted by lucky13 
Issue: Picture frozen after pause; remote unresponsive
Model: HR20-700
Report: 20080712-1DA6

Similar to what others have reported. System will not respond after pressing PAUSE. Happens frequently, but not consistently.

Did not have the national release or previous CE on this box. Updated from 248.

Also--I have 4 HR20-700s. This occurs (so far) on only one of them.[/quote]

Happened again, on the same box, this time on a recording (SG Atlantis). Prior incident was live TV.

Issue: Pause program, system locks up; remote unresposive
RBR restores normal operation
Model: HR20-700
Report: 20080715-2149


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

doo4usc said:


> I got the 254 update and have 2 D* HR20-700's, the only problem so far is that the record lamp is now a color between amber and red,maybe orange..Other than that all is ok!


That was a change to make the record light consistent with the HR21 series. Personally, I like it a lot better. It's a bit dimmer than the original amber, and doesn't stand out so much in a dark room.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Issue: Lockup after pause of recording
Receivers affected: HR20-700

Description: Twice while watching the Tour de France stage 11 (see edit) recorded from the early morning live broadcast on VS/Golf. Picture freezes when resuming from pause. Box becomes unresponsive to remote (no flashing power light). RBR required to recover.

This has only been happening for me when the recording is rather long. On 1/2 hour or 1 hour programs, this doesn't seem to be a problem.

EDIT:
This lockup happened with my recording of Stage 10 (from Monday morning) not this mornings stage 11.

Mia Culpa...


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Receiver: HR20-700
Diagnostic key: 20080716-C5D
Description: Turned the receiver on an the screen was black. Channel up and down brought the picture back. The receiver was tuned on Fox Business News HD.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

HR20-700 x0254

Lockup while pausing Live program twice. Totally unresponsive to any remote or panel button and required RBR. No other problems noted, but this was the first time this has happened in the 6 months I've had this receiver.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Receiver: HR20-700
Diagnostic key: 20080716-C5D
Description: Playing the Tonight Show recorded on channel 5 Seattle at 11:34pm PDT on 7/15/08 the screen is black and the keep or delete dialog appears immediately. 
Pressing the instant replay the progress bar shows for a second: the length of the show is 1:02 (correct) and the current position is 2:32.


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

Has anyone had a lockup watching a show that was recorded AFTER getting the 254 update? I'm wondering if it's an issue with the recorded show?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

report#20080716-2ab3

Hr20-700
Lock up while skipping on Koppel China episode 3. RBR to fix it. Recorded 07/11/2008

_
2 HR20-700s with latest CE on both (Mftr date10/07/06 made in Mexico)_


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

HR20-700 lock up while watching Generation Kill. Had to RBR. This was recorded after the D/L on Friday Night.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Prioritizer list error:

Found my two series links listed as #9 and #10. See image.










HR21-700 0x0254 Downloaded @1AM PDT 7/16/08

Note: 0x251 was never pushed to this machine, nor any betas. eSata: Seagate 1GB in Antec MX-100 chassis.


----------



## Andyb (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm running into issues with my H20-100 0x254 upgrade (have external SATA 750HD that has been attached for a year now without issue). The prioritizer list appears corrupted.

I first noticed that my show did not record automatically tonight. I went to the history to find my program cancelled and then to the prioritizer list to see many in my list duplicated and my program showing 0 upcoming episodes.
1. Lost
1. Lost
2. 24
2. 24
etc.

So, being impatient like I am, I decided to try to delete each of the extra programs. Exiting out of the prioritizer list and then going back leaves it in the same position.

I finally attempted to delete everything in there and am now finding that the duplicates are gone but my list starts at 2. and I still have 16 in the list (even though I deleted every one of them). 

I am now unable to get rid of any of the ones that are in there. I delete them... they appear gone in the prioritizer list but when I go back a menu it still shows 16 programs still in the list (based on the summary page). Going back into the prioritizer list confirm this... I have 2-17 

I have restarted twice and still have 16 programs showing up in my prioritizer list.

Thoughts?


----------



## pmulry (Aug 22, 2006)

Issues: Pause/Lockup; black recordings
Receivers affected: HR20-100
Diagnostic Key: forgot to write it down

Software is at 254 as of early this morning; both of these problems happened tonight. Black recordings were both HD recordings ("Generation Kill" and "Moon Machines") recorded prior to the 254 release. Both played audio, but no video.

Box is fed via component to the DLP TV.

One thing that I've noticed on the pause/lockup issue is that it seems to happen mostly (exclusively?) when I'm watching one thing and the DVR is recording something else, and is especially likely to happen when I'm watching something from the disk while it's trying to record 2 other things. Here's a good example -- hopefully this will provide a useful anecdote for troubleshooting the software. Tonight I was watching an episode of Law & Order: Criminal Intent (in HD) that recorded last Sunday (and thus before the 254 release). I paused it and rewound to see something again, and it froze. The DVR was, at that time, recording 2 other shows. Both on HD channels. When the box didn't fix itself after a couple minutes, I pulled the power, let it sit for 30 seconds, then plugged it back in. After it rebooted, it went back to start recording both shows. I deleted both so that nothing was recording, then went back and resumed L&O:CI. It resumed at the right place and played fine the rest of the way. I did several pause/rewinds and skips without any problem.

I'm not an IT guy, but I have built and done troubleshooting on my own PC's for a dozen years or so. For some reason, this really feels like a disk read/write or RAM lockup problem. I dunno. Hope this helps.


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

mrshermanoaks said:


> Has anyone had a lockup watching a show that was recorded AFTER getting the 254 update? I'm wondering if it's an issue with the recorded show?


Yup I have a HR20-700 got the update yesterday night, and recorded house of payne in the evening today, and had a lock up after I resumed after pausing the program, so I dont believe its an issue with the recorded shows.


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

Surprisingly, this has been the worst software version since I got my HR20-700 in Sept of '06. I've never had these kinds of problems. I have had multiple lockups while watching recorded programs. The last two lockups didn't even occur coming out of pause, the programs just freeze mid-playback and the only way to get out of it is to RBR. The last two were Seinfeld recorded from TBSHD today and just now Part 2 of the Koppel China show from DiscHD, which was recorded on it's original air day.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

The &@%@%% screensaver just randomly popping up. NEVER had that before.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Guide lockup, had to reset.

HR20-700


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

*HR20-700*
I paused playback of "Everyday Italian" to get a better look at a particular dish ( ).
The player became unresponsive to remote commands an would not turn off via remote.
Had to RBR.

Restarted playback and went back to the same scene. Tried to repeat the error, but it seems fine now.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

*Issue:* 30-slip to end of recording, no KOD message
*Receivers *affected: HR20-700

*Description:* Two different recordings, used 30-slip to get to end of recording. Slip number kept going up even after getting to the end of the recording. Screen frozen on last frame. When I hit the play button, the KOD message came up immediately.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A reminder folks, please put your receiver model (HR20-700 or HR20-100) in your posts.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

HR20-700, recorded SYTYCD, 8:00-10:00 last night. We started watching it around 8:40. The first 20 minutes or so were plagued by audio problems. Lipsync was off by about 300ms, and every 6 seconds there was an audio “stutter”. Trickplay did not fix the audio problem nor did a RBR. This could have been a local Fox issue, but it’s the exact same problem I had over a year ago and it was only on the HR20 (OTA and the H20 were fine) and would happen watching either live TV or a recording.


----------



## kjoconnor (Dec 13, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Please note that this is now an omnibus thread for all HR20 receivers, so please put your complete model number with manufacturer in every post.
> 
> Here is a suggested format, although you are free to use your own:


I have a big issue - my HR20-100 updated Wednesday morning @ 12:20am. Now my time is set one hour off even though the time zone is correct in the setup. Now all of my recordings are one hour off!! Any thoughts??


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Functions such as Pause, Rewind, Replay, Fast Forward & Skip do not work on OTA Channels immediately. I have to wait until channel has been tuned into for several seconds, if not minutes. One HR20-700 required a reboot to "fix" the problem, but even that still required that I wait the seconds or minutes to have full DVR functionality.

Example: KCAL9 HD Los Angeles (Ch. 9-1) does NOT work, while the HD D* feed (Ch. 9) does work. I have to wait awhile before I can pause on 9-1 or do any Playback functions. On the other hand, I can pause immediately when I tune into D*'s HD Satellite feed of Channel 9.

All other OTA channels and their D* Satellite counterpart feeds have the same problem.

This is only an issue, though, with the HR20-700s that I have (4 of them). The HR20-100s work just fine.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

kjoconnor said:


> I have a big issue - my HR20-100 updated Wednesday morning @ 12:20am. Now my time is set one hour off even though the time zone is correct in the setup. Now all of my recordings are one hour off!! Any thoughts??


Make sure your DST is selected in SETUP


----------



## kjoconnor (Dec 13, 2007)

Tulsa1 said:


> Make sure your DST is selected in SETUP


My problem is resolved - thanks


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

On HR20-700 I was watching a recorded program. Put it pause. When I came back it had been in pause long enough to go to screen saver. I hit the play button twice and the video was stuck and the audio was stuttering. I exited the recorded show and had a black screen and no audio. I changed channels which took a very long time and then had a picture and audio. Switch back to the original channel which also took a very long time and it was still black with no audio. I checked the channel on another receiver and it was fine. So I rebooted the HR20-700 and now it seems to be working OK again.


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

HR20-100. Set up the Simpsons Movie to record from HBO (non HD) at 9:30am the day after getting 254. Confirmed it was on the To Do list the night before. Turned everything off. The next morning, the box was ON and nothing got recorded. Other things (set to "record once") since then have worked fine as have my series. This at least seems a hint more stable than 235 which locked up on my on average once every couple of days. Also, I'd get a gray recording about every other day on 235: haven't seen any gray recordings yet with 254 so maybe some improvement finally.

Mike


----------



## GusRandall (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I got the new update, was watching something I had recorded while I was recording something on another channel, and then the thing I was watching locked up the receiver. So basically the new patch is no good either. I just want the old one back. Why can't they give us the one from 2-3 weeks ago until they work this out. I didn't sign up to be a "cutting edge" beta tester and am tired of being treated like one.


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

Got it early this a.m.
First recording I go to watch freezes up. Frozen. Frozen.
Then it just reboots. Takes forever--way longer than a normal reboot. Goes part way then starts over again.

FINALLY comes back--and I lost everything: all recordings, all favorites, season passes, to-do list, *everything*.

This is the second time since getting my HR20 this has happened to me, and it is, to say the least, COMPLETELY INFURIATING!!!


----------



## turkeylord (Jan 9, 2008)

cygnusloop said:


> Issue: Lockup after pause of recording
> Receivers affected: HR20-700
> 
> Description: Twice while watching the Tour de France stage 11 (see edit) recorded from the early morning live broadcast on VS/Golf. Picture freezes when resuming from pause. Box becomes unresponsive to remote (no flashing power light). RBR required to recover.
> ...


 I've had this issue twice this week, once before 254 and once after I believe..


----------



## derekjsmith (Sep 8, 2006)

Model:HR20-700

I have lost access to "My Playlist" it shows in the menu but when you select it nothing happens just goes back to the channel or program currently on.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 9, 2007)

HR20-700. Came home tonight to find one tuner not active. Couldn't record two shows at the same time. Looked at system and realized software update occurred. Did a reboot and all seems fine now. Tried pausing a recorded show and didn't have any problems.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A reminder folks, please put your receiver model (HR20-700 or HR20-100) in your posts.


Is it necessary if your make model and manufacturer is in the signature? Or are they only looking for it in the issue itself?

I have no problem copy and pasting the info, but are we who put our info in our sig needed to repeat it in the issue exclamation?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

armophob said:


> Is it necessary if your make model and manufacturer is in the signature? Or are they only looking for it in the issue itself?
> 
> I have no problem copy and pasting the info, but are we who put our info in our sig needed to repeat it in the issue exclamation?


Please do, yes .. Not everyone has "view signatures" turned on.


----------



## dtomlinson (Aug 7, 2007)

HR-20-100
Came home to find my DVR powered off...likely a failed UPS. Reset the UPS and the DVR powered up. All normal till 97% which took unusually long....at least 5-minutes. It then jumped to 100% and stayed there for about 6-minutes when it briefly showed "Searching for Satellite" then back to 100% for about 4-minutes after which everything appears normal.


----------



## TDooley (Jan 10, 2007)

HR20-700
2026172750

Unit locked up next morning after upgrade.

Lost recordings made before upgrade.

Record indicator changed color.

Audio starts on play, video doesn't catch up for 2-3 seconds.

Getting audio dropouts.

Multiple black screens.

Close to unusable.

Is there anyway to revert back to a previous release?


Absolultely unacceptable.


----------



## TDooley (Jan 10, 2007)

of course as soon as I post...


Just lost picture watching live NBC HD Local, minor pixelation started, got worse and worse until just gone......attempted rbr.

This thing worked fine for months until 0x254.

Why would they release this POS with all of the reported problems with it ( reported in CE at least)?


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

Worked fine for the first few hours - watched last night after getting NR sometime in the predawn hours. Oddly, blue light ring NOT on. 

Issues restarted tonight watching Hopkins (ABC) which had been recording for 15 minutes before I started to watch.

All trick play scroll bars at bottom show up too late, won't go away when normal speed resumes.

Pressing Guide results in a totally blue screen with a small black box.

Lost tuner 1 but got that back after a reset.

Stupid blue ring no longer dimmable. NASTY red light when recording in a darkened theater room, unacceptably bright. 

I took a sheet of printer paper folded in half and leaned it up against the front inside the glass door.

Hard to have to reset during the middle of recording but gave up and watched the rest of Hopkins on my 27 inch tube in bedroom using the D11. I paid $400 for this?

Sorry, issues only. But this is getting really frustrating. 

HR20-700 and no idea what error report is!


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

Is there any way to block upgrades right now? 0x235 has it's problems, but it's not as bad as what people are describing above.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

HR20-100

This DVR is not used much. So it was yesterday morning that I first turned the TV on after the update. Note: I never turn the DVR off, just the TV and I knew it got the update because all 3 DVRS had the blue ring back on.

Anyway, it had a blank screen and no audio. I pulled up the guide which came up and I just reselected the channel it was already supposed to be on (204) and the picture and audio came back. I shrugged it off as an update anomaly. It was then left on that channel.

This morning, I turn the TV on and again I have a blank screen and no audio. The guide comes up so it's not like the DVR isn't putting out video at all. I changed the channel and the picture and audio came back. Then I went to the system info page and notice that mine shows version 00x just like someone earlier in this thread mentioned. I am going to force a re-download and see what happens.

<edit> Forced a re-download and it now at least shows the correct version. I'll have to wait to see if the no video issue returns.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

I have had an HR20 for 18 months or so. Everytime there is an update,(in the last week for example) local channel 9-1 is lost. I have to reset the antenna setting and then it starts to work again. This has been noted by myself and several other Minnesota HR20 users for over a year I would say. Is there any solution? Or should I just replace with an HR21 and AM 21 ? Thanks


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Model:HR20-700

HR20-700 on (not in standby)
Turned tv on and then I went to the computer for awhile. I came back to the tv and the screen saver was displayed so I hit play on the remote and went to live tv. I wanted to catch some of the earlier news so I hit rewind and the buffer was gone and had started at the point that I hit play on the remote.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

Issue: Blank Recording
Receivers affected: HR20-700

Recorded Burn Notice on 242 at 7:00 PM. Blank recording, FF through whole recording, black screen throughout. First Blank recording on 0x254, have had 8 Blank Recordings since version 0x22d.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

2 Issues, both pre-existing
Receiver affected: HR20-700

Issue 1:

Recorded Hopkins on LIL 8 HD at 9:00 PM. Blank recording, FF through whole recording, black screen throughout. Live tuner was LIL 21 HD, NBA Summer League Basketball, recording started at 7:00 PM, stopped at 9:08 PM. Prior recording was on LIL 4 HD, So You Think You Can Dance, started at 8:00 PM and stopped at 9:00 PM. Other recordings besides Hopkins during the evening were all fine. 

Issue 2:

Fast forwarded to live on a recording in progress, for example 32 minutes into a 60 minute program. When you exit the recording at that point and return to it later, display resumes at a prior point in the program, not the point at which you exited. If you press exit or list at the current end of a recording in progress, the software is not saving the pointer. This particular time, it resumed at 22 minutes instead of 32.


----------



## dtomlinson (Aug 7, 2007)

dtomlinson said:


> HR-20-100
> Came home to find my DVR powered off...likely a failed UPS. Reset the UPS and the DVR powered up. All normal till 97% which took unusually long....at least 5-minutes. It then jumped to 100% and stayed there for about 10-minutes after which everything appears normal.


Update: 18-hours have passed and my "To Do List" has not repopulated. Scheduled programs have recorded but nothing shows up in the "To Do List."


----------



## captdusty (Jul 13, 2006)

ToddinVA said:


> Is there any way to block upgrades right now? (


Amen. This one sounds like a real lemon. I'll pass, thank you very much.


----------



## derekjsmith (Sep 8, 2006)

derekjsmith said:


> Model:HR20-700
> 
> I have lost access to "My Playlist" it shows in the menu but when you select it nothing happens just goes back to the channel or program currently on.


Model:HR20-700

After spending hours on the phone and reboots with HD formats my HR20-700 is no longer a DVR it will record fine but no way to access them. What is really odd is if after a reset to default or format HD the playlist is empty and you get the playlist screen but as soon as I record something you can no longer access the playlist. It was working just fine up until the 0x0254 update then it all went wrong. So they are going to send me a replacement but obviously I have lost lots of recorded programs I had not had time to watch yet.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

kjoconnor said:


> I have a big issue - my HR20-100 updated Wednesday morning @ 12:20am. Now my time is set one hour off even though the time zone is correct in the setup. Now all of my recordings are one hour off!! Any thoughts??


Menu reset resolved it.


----------



## aleicgrant (Sep 26, 2007)

Is there a place to submit a bug for consideration (sorry sorta newb)

for the last few months, I have not been able to get my picture to fill the screen on 2 different types of flat panels. I believe this is a Directv bug with resolution.

My ISF tech is here and he confirmed it (he has over 10 years exp working with directv) 

No matter what we do using dot by dot, the top of the screen has anywhere from 1/2 to 1/4 of inch that isnt filling the screen. Now the funny (or not) thing is, if you launch the menu it fills out the screen completely.

I cant believe two different types of tvs would have the same issue. One isnt as big a deal because its LCD but the other is plasma.

Who can I send this to at Direct?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Issue: HR20-700 locked up while playing a recording of Generation Kill from HBOWHD recorded on 7/14 at 12m et.

The HR20-700 completely froze at the 14 minute mark in the recording. It did not recognize any commands from the remote or the front panel of the unit. I had to rbr to get it going again.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

Just had my first freeze on the new software - playing back a program recorded before the new software downloaded. I made a rookie mistake of assuming I could pause and then resume my playback - amateur. Some key presses are/were working - I can pull up the List, but I can't playback anything.

I'm supposed to be recording now, so I'm reluctant to reboot, but I suspect the recordings are toast anyhow. Thank goodness for USA network (I can catch the re-broadcast of Monk), and TiVo (getting Jeopardy OTA).

Getting awfully tired of this, like everyone else. Off to RBR.


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

HR20-100:
Well I think I need some serious help. As I mentioned, post-"update" mine froze up completely, and I rebooted & lost everything. Now, it's still not working properly. 

AFTER I re-set up my series links, favorites, etc., I tried to watch a few things I recorded. They all said they were there, but every time I clicked on one it went right to "Delete?" 
What on earth ? ? ?

Then I did another reboot (non-RBR) and things are there and--currently--working, but what gives?

Everything was working perfectly fine, FINALLY, before this, so what now?


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

mchaney said:


> HR20-100. Set up the Simpsons Movie to record from HBO (non HD) at 9:30am the day after getting 254. Confirmed it was on the To Do list the night before. Turned everything off. The next morning, the box was ON and nothing got recorded. Other things (set to "record once") since then have worked fine as have my series. This at least seems a hint more stable than 235 which locked up on my on average once every couple of days. Also, I'd get a gray recording about every other day on 235: haven't seen any gray recordings yet with 254 so maybe some improvement finally.
> 
> Mike


Boy... I spoke too soon! Box was frozen tonight and wouldn't turn on at all. Hadn't even done anything since I turned it off yesterday. RBR didn't even fix it. Had to unplug it. Missed a few recordings too while it was brain dead. Congratulations DirecTV on another garbage software release! I'm so fed up with this buggy crapola that I'm seriously considering going back to cable. No joke!

Each version gets worse and worse and there's no hope in sight!

Mike


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

After a couple months of having sluggish windows and links not responding using IE and Firefox, I saw a thread from dlugatch and then unplugged both HR20-700's from the network. Volia, my computer troubles are cleared up. This has trouble has been present across at least the last 3 CE's.


update:replugged both units into the network and the trouble has not yet returned.



2 HR20-700s with latest CE on both (Mftr date10/07/06 made in Mexico)


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Receiver: HR20-700
Issue: Wrong show length displayed when start recording a buffered show.
Description: While watching a live show listed as 2 hours long, about 1:45 minutes into the show I pressed record and went to bed. Today I play the show and the progress bar shows the recording as being 1:44 minutes long. When the cursor reached the end of the bar, the recording continued to play for another 15 minutes. The cursor wasn't moving but the time under it continued to increase.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

HR20-700 with 0254

Watching Stargate:Atlantis recorded from 244 SCIFIHD on 7/11 under release 0x0250. Paused to take a phone call. After call, hit Pause, then << to rewind. Box froze. RBR required. After RBR program was still there and watchable.

Didn't have time to do a report - I was trying (but failed) to get the box back in time for a pending recording.


----------



## ronsm (Sep 19, 2007)

HR20-700, I usually don't have all of the problems everyone else talks about, until last night. I recorded Leno on KNBC - 4 , but, I don't remember if it was off the entenna or satelite. I could view the first 18 minutes of it, and it went blank, until the last 2 minutes, when he was thanking everyone. It came with lots of audio stuttering.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Remote log id: 20080719-2427
HR20-700 0x0254

Media server: WMP11 (Vista)

Content directory structure

Music
Video 
Pictures
|
|-->Folders
|
|-->HiRez​|
|-->1280x720 (11 children (jpeg))
|
|-->1920x1080 (30 children (jpeg))​
When browsing the HiRez folder - BrowseDirectChildren responds with 41 items (sorted dc:title). If I allow the first 12 thumbnails to render I can browse the next folder (1280x720). If I interrupt the download of thumbs from 1280x720 using the LEFT arrow key - the HR20 begins sending BrowseDirectChildren start index = 0 count = 20. And the mediaserver responds - however the HR20 sends the same request again and again and again. At this point if you stay on the screen you will get 'Unable to access media'. If you exit mediashare - the request response loop continues - which leads to slowdown on the media serving PC - as described in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133602

Don't know if it is the same issue as above - but it is very similar. To break the loop you have to stop and restart the MediaServer


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

HR20-100, two of them. Since 254 installed all recordings start 15-30 seconds into the show and have 15-30 seconds of the next show at the end. Seems to be ALL shows recorded from locals and a variety of other channels like sprout/noggin/abc/nbc/cbs/fox/spike/fx.

RBR didnt seem to help the problem.


----------



## vandi (Feb 4, 2007)

HR20-700
Searching for new software (0254)

Followed by could not locate please do an RBR.

Never gets the software and is completely unuseable. Tried RBR and hard powerdown.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

HR20-700 (0254)

Watching a previously recorded program while recording on both tuners.

Paused the program I was watching and the box froze. RBR did not work. Unplugged for ten minutes, working normally again.

As has been said by many others, I just want a box that will properly function as an HD receiver and DVR. Directv needs to stop trying to add new features and concentrate on stability until it is attained.


SF


----------



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

*Supercrop* is back. Playing back a Standard Def program, I could not get the crop mode to stick.

Reset of the HR20-700 using the remote corrected the problem.


----------



## ddickhut (Jun 25, 2008)

Issue: First Blank Recording with 0X254 software updated 7-16-08
DVR: Hr20-700, stock box, no external HDD, no network connection

Blank recording of British Open golf on local ABC channel 13 at 5AM PST
Got Immediate Keep or Delete when played back
Tuned to local channel 13 and saw "Searching for satellite 771"
Tuned to local channel 13.1(OTA version of same channel) and it had picture
Several hours later, tuned back to local channel 13 and now had picture

First blank recording with 0X254 software; had 10-12 blank recordings with 235 sofware; before 235, NEVER had blank recording

Notice new balloon tips feature in Guide with 254 software. Where are the PRIORITIES at with these developers and engineering management? With major issues such as blank recordings/IKD, freezes, starting with 235, and they add balloon tips?

This software has major timing/race/instability issues-how about adding code to a release to help troubleshoot these major issues as a priority?


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

HR20-700 with 0254

I was listening to an XM station last night and the screen saver was on. Every once in awhile, the info screen would pop up and flash off and on along with the screensave for a minute or two then it would be just the screensaver again.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Three black recordings yesterday. Wife deleted them and then rebooted the HR20-100. All three 'came back' and were viewable after the reboot.


----------



## flabingo (Jan 9, 2008)

I have esata drives on both of my HR-20-700. I have 235 and have not received 254. Do you think the esata drives would effect the update


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HR20-700

Well, I wrote too soon (see quote below).

After over 48 hours connected to the network I came home this afternoon to my HR20-700 in the slow down mode. I disconnected the unit from the network hoping that that will prevent the inevitable freeze up but I doubt it. I was hoping that issue was solved but it's not.



BubblePuppy said:


> Before this new NR my HR20-700 would lockup at least once if not several times every 24 hours when connected to the network. Unplugging from the network always resolved this issue.
> 
> After receiving the NR I plugged the unit back into the network 2 days ago and the unit hasn't locked up yet and Media Share seems to be working fine as far as playing music is concerned. I haven't tried veiwing pics yet. I'm using WMP11.
> 
> So far I'm a happy camper.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

After repeated freezes I have disconnected both of my HR20-100's fomr the network. This seems to have stopped the freezes so far. However, now I have no media share.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

ddingle said:


> I have had an HR20 for 18 months or so. Everytime there is an update,(in the last week for example) local channel 9-1 is lost. I have to reset the antenna setting and then it starts to work again. This has been noted by myself and several other Minnesota HR20 users for over a year I would say. Is there any solution? Or should I just replace with an HR21 and AM 21 ? Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> Same problem occurred last night. Channel 9-1 KMSP is changed to a distant(Bemidji) non receivable KAWE 9-1. Reset the antenna settings brings KMSP back. Of course it makes it impossible to record predictably on 9-1.
> Hate to buy new equipment because of a Directv glitch. Probably not enough Minnesota residents with the same equipment to make it worth while for Directv to address this issue.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

The HR20-700 has finally locked up. I will do a RBR after it finishes recording In Plain Sight.:nono2: 


BubblePuppy said:


> HR20-700
> 
> Well, I wrote too soon (see quote below).
> 
> After over 48 hours connected to the network I came home this afternoon to my HR20-700 in the slow down mode. I disconnected the unit from the network hoping that that will prevent the inevitable freeze up but I doubt it. I was hoping that issue was solved but it's not.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Issue: Lost audio on XM
Receiver: HR20-700
Report: 20080720-4051

I was listening to music today, had been on for a couple hours, and the audio just stopped. The AV receiver showed it was receiving nothing on the optical line. Turned on the TV and saw the screen saver (as expected), one button push both removed the screen saver and restored the audio. A show was recording in the background but I havn't watched it yet to see if anything happened there. Continued to play music for hours with no repeats.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> Issue: Picture frozen after pause; remote unresponsive
> Model: HR20-700
> Report: 20080712-1DA6
> 
> ...


Two more instances on this same unit:

Report code 20080717-246B
Paused dvr during pb of a show recorded a week earlier on Cartoon Net. Had to RBR.

Report code 20080718-2FDD
Paused dvr during pb of a show recorded a week earlier on SciFi. Had to RBR.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Two problems on a different *HR20-700* (not the one reported in post 81 above).

Issue: Blank recording (Immediate Keep-or-Delete)
Report Code: 20080719-1BDB

Recording of Project Runway (Bravo) from prior Wed. evening.

Issue: Box would not come out of standby
Report Code: 20080721-2D94

Could not turn on DVR this morning. Lights visible from inside box, but would not respond to remote or front-panel buttons. Did not respond to RBR attempt.

Unplugged the power cord; replugged and it began startup. After completing "acquiring satellite," it did not display the "rebuilding scheduler data" screen. Went straight to a black screen; again, remote and front panel unresposive.

Was able to RBR; hung at "this will take a few seconds" with spinning blue wheel.

Second RBR restored normal operation (at least for the 30 seconds I observed after the reboot).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HR20-700, 0x254
Pressed play [during pause of live TV]. Screen saver disappeared, but program wouldn't start.
Pressed play two or three times more, but still wouldn't start.
Pressed the six sec back, program jumped back and started playing.
First noticed this with 0x248 on this DVR, and user can "drive" it into a lockup, requiring reset.


----------



## dtomlinson (Aug 7, 2007)

HR20-100
Same DVR I previously reported had a blank "To Do List" after a very slow reboot. Yesterday, I turned on the TV to find a snowy screen that alternated between green and black. I had good audio and the DVR appeared to be responding to remote commands (as well as I could tell without a picture). An RBR (slow, but not nearly as slow as the last time) resolved the problem and the "To Do List" now is populated.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

HR20-700, 0x254

- Has anyone lost OTA channels as a result of the new software update? I'm in L.A. and can no longer receive KOCE-DT and was receiving it just fine before. Some OTA stations flash the "771" banner briefly before tuning in.

-Recording light is now orange when it was previously yellow.

Other than that, no problems to report


----------



## flabingo (Jan 9, 2008)

I assumed that my ethernet cable would get me the downloads. Now it may be that I need the phone line also connected


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

DeanS said:


> HR20-700, 0x254
> 
> -Recording light is now orange when it was previously yellow.


That's normal. It's a new 'feature'.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

flabingo said:


> I assumed that my ethernet cable would get me the downloads. Now it may be that I need the phone line also connected


You should get downloads whether or not you have a network line or phone line. Different receivers are authorized at different times. My HR20 didn't get the update and my HR21s both did. They will all be updated soon.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

HR20-700
Terrible pixelization on MSNBC, TNT-HD, HBO-HD, HBO-HD. Sigs are all way up in the 90's, no bad weather anywhere and no trees in the way. These have all been recording playbacks (The Closer, Saving Grace totally unwatchable - sound is fine).

Just suddenly started happening. Running 254 but have had that for a while through the CE.


----------



## carrot (Aug 3, 2006)

ALL Keyword based auto records now record BOTH the Satellite and the Terrestrial in parallel. Worse, the LIST view shows both recordings taking place but the GUIDE only shows the satellite is in the process of being recorded and displays the terrestrial as not being recorded even when it is!

Totally repeatable on my 4 Auto records and broken since this download.

I now have a DRV that uses at least twice as much disk space and effectively has one tuner much of the time!


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

HR20-700
As an update, I am also getting pixelization watching live off-air HD channels. Antenna is connected directly to the rx. That eliminates the multi-switch as a problem. I am 15 miles from NYC so signal isn't and has never been an issue.


Incog-Neato said:


> HR20-700
> Terrible pixelization on MSNBC, TNT-HD, HBO-HD, HBO-HD. Sigs are all way up in the 90's, no bad weather anywhere and no trees in the way. These have all been recording playbacks (The Closer, Saving Grace totally unwatchable - sound is fine).
> 
> Just suddenly started happening. Running 254 but have had that for a while through the CE.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

report #20080721-1FAC
HR20-700
HGTVHD CH229 SL recording 4PM and 4:30 PM, "If Walls could Talk"
Severe audio drops continue, but each time the audio drops I have multiple, flashing, horizontal lines across the screen. This problem also exists on CH202 CNNHD whenever I am watching a buffer, which is frequently.


----------



## grafixfreak (Sep 14, 2007)

HR20-100 (2) 
0254

I have no mediashare. it just states "Unable to acess media". This is the first time I encountered this problem. I ran the test under Network to make sure I am connected and everything was ok. I have this problem with both of my HR20-100s.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Issue: Unable to access media errors on Media share.
Receiver Affected: HR20-100
Diagnostic Key: 20080721-2836

I went into mediashare to play some music and when I went to select my computer all I got was unable to access media errors. I did a menu restart and that fixed the problem.


----------



## ODiN91 (Oct 30, 2006)

HR20-700

Audio volume fluctuates during live and recorded shows on CNBC. Haven't watched enough of the other channels to notice if it happens on them as well. No fancy audio setup here, just component video and RCA audio... and never had the issue until this release.


----------



## JJaret (Aug 25, 2004)

Issue: DVR Freezes while using trick play
Model: HR20-700
Report: 20080721-3B7E

Unit became unresponsive to remote commands or from front panel, this is the 3rd time this has happened. Twice under CE and once after national release (I had rolled back to previous national release after the reoccurance of the same problem twice in one night after CE). I was surprised 0x0254 went national.

It has only happened on this HR20-700. My other HR20-700 hasn't had this problem.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I got the 0254 update in NJ overnight. I only had time to watch a few minutes of TV this morning so I didn't notice any issues. The release notes said the channel change speed would be faster, but I was disappointed that I didn't notice much difference. I'm going to test the pause/resume/freeze issue when I watch some recorded programs tonight.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Issue: Black screen when brought out of standby
Receivers affected: HR20-700 (system 2 in sig)
Diagnostic Key: 20080722-45DA

Description: When I brought the unit out of standby a few minutes ago, all I had was a black screen. The unit was responsive to remote commands. This happened the other day and I had 0's on the SAT readings and a menu reboot solved things - I didn't do a report and wanted to see if it was a one time thing. Today, I decided to pull the access card, wait and reinsert - I didn't get a message to reinsert the access card, but once I did, that brought back my programming.


----------



## deano (Jan 16, 2007)

Received x254 sometime during the night between 1:30 am and 4:30 am. Both are DEAD. Thank you DirecTV. Torqued off, you betcha. Multiple resets just give us a listing of 3 HD channels, direct input of channels will not work.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Issue: Prioritizer number in playlist not correct
Receivers affected: HR20-700 

Description: I have 2 series links for Hogan's Heroes. One on HDNet, one for TVland. I selected one of the TVland episodes from the playlist. Used right arrow to move to the prioritizer link and pressed select. Link said 32 of 45. Link went to prioritizer entry 32, which was the HDNet series link. TVland series link is 42. Spot checked playlist. Both Tvland and HDnet episodes have link as 32 of 45.

After doing further checking, an episode of CSI:NY in SpikeHD that is in my ToDo list has a prioritizer entry number for CSI:NY on CBS. It appears that it is selecting that priorizer entry by name only, and not taking into account the channel.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

deano, try unplugging both DVRs for over 15 minutes and see if that helps.


----------



## muzzymate (Aug 20, 2007)

HR20-700, 0x254 - Received upgrade last night

I lost my Favorites list, even though it stayed in the currently selected Favorites list. This meant I couldn't change from the channel I was tuned to. My wife thought the channel up and down button was broken. When hitting the guide button, only the currently tuned channel was available. I changed it to Channels I Receive and all was well except I now have to set all my favorites again.

Ugh. It seems with every new NR my favorites are blown away again. I'm getting very annoyed at this...


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

HR20-700, got 0X0254 this morning. Now, when I go to Setup, it says that I have a Slimline dish. I wish I did! I have the old 5-LNB one. Why would it say that I have a Slimline when I don't? Is this a problem or a bug that should be reported?

Also, a Network test now says that I'm not connected to the Internet. But I am and I'm downloading a movie as we speak! And when I specifically tried to test the connection, the receiver froze and I had to do an RBR.

Can anyone comment on these issues?


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

HR20-100 Got 0x254 today,info and test report internet not connected but able to download on demand content. Tried several rbr's and one plug pull.
Also tried connect now and got stuck in the testing loop.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Got update last night. Already had to do RBR because of a lock up an inability to play recording from today or the previous several days. This sucks.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

gfrang said:


> HR20-100 Got 0x254 today,info and test report internet not connected but able to download on demand content. Tried several rbr's and one plug pull.
> Also tried connect now and got stuck in the testing loop.


Also happened to me. Sounds like a bug.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100*, *CE 0x0254* (I _assume_ there is no difference to the NR...)

Playlist problems.
* On reboots Playlist losses recordings*, w/o a change in free space. Sometimes they reappear! I thought I figured it out the other night when I was going to set all shows to Keep and fill the drive to see if it would correct the free space and directory errors. In the process of setting shows to Keep, some of the missing recordings reappeared. Later on I paused a recorded show and the HR20 locked up. After reboot the previously missing shows were gone again... :nono2: 
*Playlist folder counts wrong*
*Open/Close all doesn't* Using Open/Close all to open all folders doesn't always open all the folders. The folders don't always stay open either. I noticed that when setting numerous shows to Keep...


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100, CE 0x0254*

I spent the last 1/2 hour fighting with my HR20 again after a freeze. After a few *MINUTES* it will start to responding slowly to commands again, however it appears to set status somewhere for the failed recording. When ever you return to the recording it locks up again, regardless of whether you Resume or Start Over. The only way to clear it is to reboot... I did and again lost a bunch of recorded shows in folders.  (see post above...)


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

HR20-700
Testing sat signal some transponders (usually the lower number) are initially reported as 0. After few seconds the values are refreshed an the correct value is displayed.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

While watching a show using Mediaserver two shows started recording. The receiver stopped the show I was watching and went to live tv.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I have two HR20-700's, one received 0254 last night and the other is still on 0235. Strange.

The wife likes the orange record indicator.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Just got my first ever blank recording. Recorded Deadliest Catch at 9pm with no problem. Recording of Flipping out at 10pm is completely blank. My HR20 was once great. Now it sucks.


----------



## ODiN91 (Oct 30, 2006)

Noticing that the audio gets out of sync for recordings. Pausing and playing again syncs it back up, but it doesn't take more than a few minutes to notice it again.


----------



## HoosierFan (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's a new one, although I fixed it with a reboot.

HR20-100, I got the update last night, and turned it on this morning and the clock was one hour behind and the entire guide was one hour off. The Today show started at 6am instead of 7am. Primetime started at 7pm. I am in the eastern time zone. I checked the clock and time zone on the DVR and it looked right.

Like I said, I reset and the clock is fine now, just wanted to make others aware.


----------



## karnac (Oct 16, 2006)

Have 3 DVR's
2- HR20-700
1- HR20-100
Got the 0254 update and have lost local channels on all 3 receivers. Waited 24 hours and even did a reset and they are still missing.
The 100 has the wrong time.
First time I have had any issues with any download in the last 2 years.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Report# 20080723-3E9B
HR20-700
Connected to Panny via HDMI
Hard Drive:25% free space

HR20-700 was NOT in stanby.
Tuned tv on and the screensaver was showing.
Hit play twice and was in live tv.
Tried to rewind buffer and buffer was lost..started at the time I hit play.
Doesn't happen all the time but has happened several times this week.
Unit was on SciFihd channel.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Last night wife noticed a blue screen on one of the HR20s and that system came back. Afterward audio was garbled ( sounded like everyone was talking into one of those voice scrambling units). Noticed garbled audio on other HR20 as well. Tuning to an OTA channel and than back to Directv cleared the issue on both receivers. Neither the H21 or H20 seemed impacted.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

karnac said:


> Have 3 DVR's
> 2- HR20-700
> 1- HR20-100
> Got the 0254 update and have lost local channels on all 3 receivers. Waited 24 hours and even did a reset and they are still missing.
> ...


My 100 had the wrong time as well. A reboot fixed it.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Since 254 the audio sync problem for CNN has come back, really bad now. Tried restarts, etc. nothing fixed. 
3 HR20-100


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Since the update, which i received early Tuesday morning, I have lost a few OTA channels. I get the "searching for signal" message. I have repeated the antenna setup. The problem still exists. 

To rule out problems with the signal. I connected the antenna directly to my HDTV and the channels that I lost appear with no problems. 


Any help appreciated.

HR20-700


----------



## CHDinCT (Dec 23, 2006)

Issue: HDMI Synch issues with Samsung HLN437W DLP After 0x0254 Update
Receivers affected: HR20-700
Diagnostics: Tried different order turning on DVR and TV; unplugged - replugged HDMI cable; tried component video source then back to HDMI

My DLP is 5 years old and actually uses DVI, so I have an HDMI to DVI adaptor. Seems this issue started with the last update in June, but got much worse with 0x0254. I can eventually get it to work, but it's a long processes of hit and miss with plugging/unplugging, turning on/ turning off the DVR and or TV. Honestly, not good for the DLP bulb and it is almost at the point of the HDMI connection being useless. And I've looked at component and in my case there is no comparison. Component is not HD to me.


----------



## ericlovestivo (Aug 31, 2006)

I also had the garbled audio problem this morning. The same DVR is outputting audio via digital coax to one receiver (not garbled) and through HDMI to a different TV with 2-ch audio (garbled). I reseated the HDMI cable and the garbled audio on that TV went away.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

muzzymate said:


> HR20-700, 0x254 - Received upgrade last night
> 
> I lost my Favorites list, even though it stayed in the currently selected Favorites list. This meant I couldn't change from the channel I was tuned to. My wife thought the channel up and down button was broken. When hitting the guide button, only the currently tuned channel was available. I changed it to Channels I Receive and all was well except I now have to set all my favorites again.
> 
> Ugh. It seems with every new NR my favorites are blown away again. I'm getting very annoyed at this...


Same on my HR20-700. I had to re-add all my favs. Everything else seemed to work as expected, but I haven't watched anything I have recorded since the update to report anything further.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

Unresponsive to remote or front panel controls... i.e., won't power on! :eek2: 

This hasn't happened in a while, and 0x0254 just arrived yesterday AM... RBR-ing at the moment.

Not an auspicious start to this firmware release... Ah well, we signed up to be unpaid beta testers... didn't we?  

Edit: well... this isn't good: it's now ignoring the external drive (a FAP750) that's been working so flawlessly for nearly a year, that I've forgotten any issues with getting an external drive running... any troubleshooting suggestions for this apparently-senile fella, please? :uglyhamme


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Issue: all channels black screen
Receivers affected: HR20-700 #2
Diagnostic Key: 20080723-? (sent but screen timed out as I was writing it down)
Description: Turned on #2 tonight and it was black screen and no audio on all channels. Have not turned on #2 for a few days so I am not sure of when it occurred. Menu was available so menu reset fixed it.

P.S. Can I suggest the reports sent diagnostic keys be stored in the info and test menu. This would be helpful for personal reference or for times like tonight when I started the test and was distracted before I could write it down.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

Report: 20080723-211C

HR20-700

All transponders on tuner 1 were zero after a rain fade. This happens EVERY time I experience rain fade over many releases (CE and NR).


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Received the update yesterday on one of my HR20-700's (other isn't working so it can't receive it)

First problem
While watching an OTA station that was crystal clear, the Searching for Signal on Off Air Tuner message showed up. It stayed for over 5 mins until I toggled the channel up and down. (nothing was being recorded with another tuner)

About a minute later, Screensaver kicked in for no reason

Second problem
Today's MPEG4 recording of a daily soap was not watchable. The Listing showed 1 hour as it should, but when we hit PLAY, it jumped straight to the 15 minutes mark. Can't get it to play the first 15 mins at all. It's like it was never recorded or aired.


----------



## romulox (Jun 22, 2007)

I've had x254 for about 36 hrs now. This is information from new recordings on x254. Like many others, I've had no problems up until x235 and into x254

7/22
*hd local - cbs, big brother 10*
1min in: freeze for 20 secs
4min in: FF through commercial, press play, freeze for 1min

7/23
*discovery HD - deadliest catch, 9pm*
2 min in: freeze for about 30 seconds
3 min in: 2 brief freezes, one after the other

*hd local - cbs, big brother 10, 8pm*
first few seconds pixellated
1 min in: a long series of audio being dropped - coming in and out
12 min in: 2 second freeze
21 min in: 2 brief audio drops
26 min in: video stutter more audio drops
37 min in: constant video stutter and audio drops. Program becomes unwatchable. See video: http://tinyurl.com/6rvf6l

*hd local - fox, so you think you can dance, 8pm*
starts of and continues with so much audio dropping and video stuttering that it's not worth watching.

LIVE TV IS COMPLETELY FINE

I know this is not a troubleshooting thread, so if the moderators don't mind, I'm going to post this exact text in the normal threads section to get some help. I'll also add signal strength info in that thread.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Model: HR20-100
Issue Origination: unknown

Tuning to Los Angeles OTA channel 56-1 gives the programming that is on 56-3.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bedroom HR20-700 was dead this morning. Had to RBR -- first time since 0x254 was loaded Friday of that CE.

Diag 20080724-164B after reboot


----------



## ldspears (Oct 10, 2007)

A couple of days ago I received the new DirecTV DVR software update 0x0254 on both my HR20-700 and on my HR20-100. After two days, I see problems. First I'm getting blank recordings on local HD channels. That's unexceptable and DirecTV has to fix this problem immediately. Also the other major problem is the sound is out of sync with the picture real bad on most HD channels. On software version 0x0235 the lip sync was a lot better but not perfect. DirecTV programmers are going in the wrong direction. I'm a computer programmer and if I had the bugs like DirecTV has in the programs I modify I wouldn't have a job. I wonder if any programmer have lost their jobs at DirecTV over these DVR software bugs?

My major concern is, "Does DirecTV Test their HD DVR Software" before distributing to us"?

:eek2: :eek2: Come on DirecTV get your [Mod Edit:language] together. :eek2: :eek2:

A very unhappy DirecTV Customer


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

While watching live tv.....screensaver comes on. Anyone else seeing this?

Greg


----------



## RichardL (Dec 20, 2006)

carrot said:


> ALL Keyword based auto records now record BOTH the Satellite and the Terrestrial in parallel. Worse, the LIST view shows both recordings taking place but the GUIDE only shows the satellite is in the process of being recorded and displays the terrestrial as not being recorded even when it is!
> 
> Totally repeatable on my 4 Auto records and broken since this download.
> 
> I now have a DRV that uses at least twice as much disk space and effectively has one tuner much of the time!


I'm seeing the same thing (HR20-100, 0254) on Speed - records both the 607HD version and the 607SD version, happened several times. On the F1 pre-race show on Sunday morning, prior to the F1 race on Fox. Since I have a 30 minute buffer on the auto record, it then had both tuners busy so didn't actually record the race   Thanks a lot!


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

My HR20-700 is switching to the ACTIVE channel on its own when left unused for some time. Every morning this week when I first turn on the TV, the DVR is tuned to the ACTIVE channel. We have never used this ourselves, so it stands out. It's not a big problem, but just seems weird.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

gregftlaud said:


> While watching live tv.....screensaver comes on. Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> Greg


 Yes... I saw this a couple times last night for the first time ever. We had some bad storms in the area last night and the signal came and went. I thought it may be related to that.

I'll have to keep an eye on it. It was very annoying! First time I've had any problems with my HR20-700 except for not being able to get Media service back up.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please remember to put your full model number in every post.


----------



## sspencer43 (Mar 7, 2007)

I received 254 yesterday morning and it had already become unresponsive but tonigth when I got home from work.

Issue: HD-DVR Unresponsive/Black/Blank Recordings
Receivers affected: HR20-700
Diagnostic Key: ????, I had to red button reboot it so to get it back

Description: I could not do anything from the remote or front panel. I was watching the channel I left it on this morning. I have had this issue ever since 221.

Thanks,


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I got 0x254 on 7/22 on my HR20-700 and twice so far I would try and access recordings and would get an immediate Delete message as if the recordings were blank. This would happen on recordings that I already watched and know were ok!!!

I also got a stuck message saying that the system was unable to get a signal on one of the tuners. Granted we've been having some really crazy weather but even after the weather past I was getting it. I would hit record on one channel and go to another and it would go away. As soon as I stopped the recording on the original channel and go back to say CNN-HD (202) I would get the same message. This resulted in another reboot. 

This was solved both times so far with a reboot via remote control. So 3 reboots in two days is not a good track record. 

So far **Knock on Wood** its been working ok on my HR20-100 but I just got that yesterday.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

skyboysea said:


> While watching a show using Mediaserver two shows started recording. The receiver stopped the show I was watching and went to live tv.


Skyboysea, can you turn on PMs for me? And send me one as well?

Thanks!
Tom


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

Besides my complete freeze up and the loss of all my recordings and favorites, another thing I've noticed, and seen mentioned here in various ways, is that my DVR is not responding well to my remote. 

Sometimes it takes a while to respond at all, and when it does it's hit and miss, though after a while it seems to get better---somehow. What's going on with this??


----------



## Wrangler3 (Jun 27, 2007)

Issue: Picture frozen after pause; remote unresponsive 7/24
Model: HR20-100
Diagnostic Key: none

Had to red button reboot DVR and has been working fine since.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

I had my first blank recording the other day on my HR20-700. I recorded an episode of Burn Notice on USA. When I hit play, I got a black screen for a few seconds and was then prompted about deleting the show. Upon closer inspection of the show in my playlist, the show length said 1 hour 2 minutes (Partial). I don't know if there was a power surge or something that interrupted the recording. The receiver had not restarted between the time the show recorded and I tried to watch it. I did try a menu restart to see if the show would play. No go.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

menu lockups better for me but I get 771 errors on both units (see signature) while signals are 90+. I can be recording using both tuners, recordings are perfectly fine, live is fine on both, yet I get 771 error.
reboot fixes it. this is on 2 units and started happening hours after I got the release.


----------



## hihostevo (Dec 24, 2002)

Ever since the 6/17 update... my main HR20-700 has been experiencing "issues."

When I would return home (I travel) I would find that only the first day or so of my scheduled recordings had recorded... and I could not get the unit to power on without using the reset button or unplugging/replugging the power cable.

This deteriorated to where after leaving the unit off for the evening... it would not turn on the next day...

I spoke with DTV Tech support several times and they had no clue as to what was happening... they sent a tech and he could not figure it out either... he would have replaced the unit, but did not have any on his truck.

So tech support had me try the Reset Everything command... which made no difference. Finally they sent me a refurbed HR20-700... I attempted to plug in an external eSata drive... but could not get the unit to format and use the drive so I just did a standard setup.

Came back the next day and the unit would not turn on with the remote or the front panel button again.... really weird... as this was a totally different unit... but they did use my original smart card... as the card sent with the new unit would not work. Had to hit the reset button to get the unit up and operating... guide had hardly populated at all.

Now last night after shutting the unit down I unplugged the RJ-45 network cable and now today it powers on and off just like the old days......???

I wish I had tried unplugging the network cable on the previous unit to see if that would have made a difference... but I have no clue as to why having the network available would be causing this type of "issue."

Has anyone seen anything like this or am I just singled out for this torture???


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

Screen savor comes on of its own accord at least 3 or 4 times a week. This has been going on since February of '08. HR20-100 (2 units) but one does it a lot more than the other. The one that does it most is the one that gets used daily.


----------



## kbxm (Mar 15, 2007)

Got the latest update and for the first time since I've owned the box had to do an RBR because it locked up on playback of a recorded show.

It's happened 4 times since. Sometimes if I wait or try to rewind quickly it'll "unstick" itself. But too many RBRs followed by OTA channel listing resets, since the software thinks I live somewhere other than where I do and chooses the wrong stations for OTA when it comes back up.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

Model: HR20-100

Issue: Yet again, I get home and pull up the HR20 and get the screen saver. I hit a key and the video comes back, but the buffer is dumped! This never happened until a couple version ago...


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

HR20-100s

Locked up while recording. Had to RBR and ruin the recording.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

HR20-100s

Turned on box this AM. After hitting the info button twice the box locked up. Had to RBR. 2nd RBR in the past hour of usage for my DVR.


----------



## jdeaton (Aug 19, 2006)

I not sure this is 025B related or not but after returning from vacation, neither my HR20 -100 or -700 would connect to the internet, yet passed the network test. I did see where both DVR’s were upgraded to 0254 on 7-22-08 while I was on vacation. The -700 is hard wired, and the -100 is hooked up via a Linksys PowerLine AV kit. I have one of the fairly new Linksys wireless N gigabyte routers. My laptop is connecting to the internet wirelessly and my wired Vonage phone system is fine as well. I was hopeful that upgrading to 025B would resolve the internet connectivity problem with the DVR’s but no luck. While on vacation my desktop computer was left on in standby mode and when I returned the screen had a pop up that said “System has recovered from a serious error” as well as another message that said “Windows System Error”; “there is an IP address conflict with another system on the network 

Now my old desktop computer (2001 vintage XP) is very unstable (rebooting and showing error messages) so I’m thinking this is where they problem lies. My question though is, shouldn’t my DVR’s be able to connect to the internet even with no computer turned on and on the network?


----------



## mudtoe (Jul 25, 2008)

I had been having trouble with one of my HR20/700s continually locking up since May. Originally I thought it had to do with firmware, as there were lots of posts about the 5/13/2008 firmware having issues. I waited until the June update, and then the July update before I pursued it further. During that time i also did a full reset of the box that cleared all my programming and such. 

I finally came to the conclusion that this was a hardware problem, maybe a failing hard drive or something, and I called Directv. It took me a couple of calls to get to talk to an actual technician, and during the conversation she mentioned casually that if the cables from the satellite aren't tight, that the unit can lock up. 

Well, I had installed a second unit a few months ago, so I went and checked, and sure enough a couple of the cables weren't really tight; now they weren't really loose, just maybe about 1/8 to 1/4 turn by hand was all the slack in them. That apparently wasn't loose enough to cause the signal to drop out when I was watching it, but must have been just loose enough to cause some sort of occasional voltage or resistance variance on the cable, which apparently the HR20 can't handle gracefully. In any event I tightened them all down, and used a small wrench to make them just tight enough that they can't be loosened by hand, and after that all has been well.

I didn't see anything posted anywhere about this on the site, but there are so many posts that it's possible I missed it, so if this is a duplicate my apologies, but if not I'd suggest tightening down the cables from the satellite dish to just more than hand tight if you are having lockup issues with your unit. 

mudtoe


----------



## GatorPhan (Jun 30, 2006)

This is fairly new for me, just to the last couple of days, but my HR21-100 has started resetting on its own a couple times a day and when it doesn't, it's not so bad except that I have to reset it again to get the programming guide to come back up. 

I got the updated software on the 16th. 

Also, it seems that my DOD is no longer working either even though it's connected to the internet. Every once in a while the VOD directory will show up with all the channels listed, but never has content. Most of the time, nothing is there except channel 1000. Problems possibly related?


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

Issue: Blank Recording
Receivers affected: HR20-700

Wife had two more blank recordings. Recorded House Hunters at 7:30 and Rate My Space at 10:00 PM on 229. Blank recordings, FF through whole recording, black screen throughout. 2nd and 3rd Blank recordings on 0x254, have had 10 Blank Recordings since version 0x22d.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Unit affected: HR20-700 

Issue - Since my original posting of having several recordings (even ones that I have previously watched without issue) give me the immediate Delete option as if they were blank. I was able to reset the unit via remote control which interestingly enough restored the ability to play the recordings that appeared blank before and they showed up as "New"

This morning while watching a previously recorded show the unit locked up on me. It was unresponsive to any play / stop commands. I was able to choose list and things like that but only once. I could not exit out. This prompted a RBR which s the first one I have had to do on this unit since some of the very first CE's that I tested. 

This has to be the most troublesome release I've had to date :-(


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

Issue: Long lag time on channel changes

I thought I would re-post this issue here as well as this seems to be the place to document issues.

I have an HR20-700 connected via HDMI to a Pioneer 6010 plasma display. My HR20-700 is set to Native On and all resolutions supported. Audio is sent to my AVR via optical audio.

I typically see channel changes take between 7-10 seconds between the time I notice the DVR has received the signal to change the channel until I see the picture and hear the audio. The screen goes blank, I will typically hear the audio 3-4 seconds later and then the picture will appear last after 7-10 seconds.

This issue became more noticeable after the last release and has not gotten any better with the lasted firmware. 7-10 seconds for channel changes is excessive.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

HR20-700:

I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or not but:

Issue: My PlayList Sort Option never sticks. It always defaults back to by date (most recently recorded). No matter what I select, the next time I go back into the PlayList it is not sorted as I previously selected.

Issue: 2: I had one recording, which when I selected to play it popped up Keep or Delete.

I only wonder if that that was due to a thunderstorm when some sats were down. I really don't think that was the case though.


----------



## hihostevo (Dec 24, 2002)

mudtoe said:


> I had been having trouble with one of my HR20/700s continually locking up since May. Originally I thought it had to do with firmware, as there were lots of posts about the 5/13/2008 firmware having issues. I waited until the June update, and then the July update before I pursued it further. During that time i also did a full reset of the box that cleared all my programming and such.
> 
> I finally came to the conclusion that this was a hardware problem, maybe a failing hard drive or something, and I called Directv. It took me a couple of calls to get to talk to an actual technician, and during the conversation she mentioned casually that if the cables from the satellite aren't tight, that the unit can lock up.
> 
> ...


Interesting.... I have exactly the same problem with one of my HR20's...... but my problems started after the June 17th update. I followed pretty much exactly the same course as you except when DTV sent me a replacement (unfortunately a refurbed unit) it behaved in exactly the same way.... bummer.

That made me think about what else was different since the update... the only thing I could come up with was that is when I plugged in the RJ45 cable to connect the HR20 to my home network.

So I tried unplugging the RJ45.... unit ran for 24 hours without freezing.

Plugged the RJ45 back in and set up a few downloads via VOD and in just the amount of time it took to watch Live Free or Die Hard.... the unit locked up... I could still watch the channel I was on... but the receiver would not respond to inputs from the remote or from any of the front panel buttons!

So I re-booted and unplugged the RJ45 and once again it has been running for about 30 hours without any lock-ups... weird.

When connected to the network it does download VOD programs.... I have DSL connected to a Wireless router then via Cat5 distributed throughout the house. The DTV receiver is connected to a switch in my theater room which also services my Xbox 360, PS3, and HD-DVD... all of which can access the internet just fine. I did change the RJ45 cable that the DTV receiver was using... but that did not make any difference at all...... I will double-check satellite cables, but as I just installed the unit I cannot believe they are too loose, but I am willing to try most anything!


----------



## mudtoe (Jul 25, 2008)

hihostevo said:


> .......
> 
> So I tried unplugging the RJ45.... unit ran for 24 hours without freezing.
> 
> .......


I don't have my units plugged into my ethernet network any longer. I got tired of seeing the message on the TV screen each time a machine on my network logged on or off, so I don't know if the RJ45 connection causes instability or not. Just out of curiosity, what benefit is there in having the machine connected? Is it the ability to upload photos and such to the unit if you are using some of its hard drive space to display photos on your TV?

mudtoe


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

mudtoe said:


> I don't have my units plugged into my ethernet network any longer. I got tired of seeing the message on the screen each time a machine on my network logged on or off, so I don't know if the RJ45 connection causes instability or not. Just out of curiosity, what benefit is there in having the machine connected? Is it the ability to upload photos and such to the unit if you are using some of its hard drive space to display photos on your TV?
> 
> mudtoe


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

In the latest national release software update that just released the log off message was removed.

Network connection will allow you to use Media Share, On Demand, and order PPV from the remote without having a phone line connected.


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

hr20-100

Sci-Fi HD recordings(Stargate) keep pixelating on me then pop a keep or delete, I switched around bbcs and checked signal (all around 95) after rbr it comes back again for a day or 2. 

wife with no Stargate = unhappy household!!!!!


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

HR20-700 - I have never had an issue before from any software update. However, with the newest one, when I would play some of my recorded shows, they would be horribly pixelated. Some of the shows were recorded prior to the software update, and others after the update. 

I decided for the heck of it to try a red button reset, and now the shows are playing fine. Odd.

I have had Mediashare working for some time now. After the update, photos would play fine, but not videos or music. Now it's telling me it's not connected at all and nothing will play. Don't know what's going on there.


----------



## daryls61 (Jan 14, 2007)

HR-20 700

Screen Saver comes on about every 5 minutes. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## mcurrens (Jul 21, 2007)

HR20-100

Has failed to record every episode of Big Brother 10 since the update. Tried deleting the series, reboot, etc. Does not show future episodes in the "To Do" list. Even if I tell it to record them, they disappear from the "To Do" list.


----------



## mightythor88 (Sep 22, 2007)

hr20-700

watched "Gen Kill" live (few pauses) no problems and went to recorded"L&O:CI" started watching it and the unit was unresponsive to remote. Had to do a red button reboot and now working again.


----------



## gdn (Aug 5, 2007)

HR20-700

Just over a week ago - started missing recordings - several were blank. Tonight - finally decided to do some troubleshooting and come here to see what might be up. I realized that at times one tuner seemed to just be dead - no signal. So I checked signal meters - Tuner 1 has 0 for every transponder of ever sat, tuner 2 seems to be OK. I changed the cables at the back of the machine - checked and tuner 1 is still all 0's - tuner 2 seems to be OK. So as seems to be the common theme - either a hardware problem with tuner 1 which I highly doubt after seeing all the other problems here problem started just about the same time I see that my box upgraded to 0x254 on 7/16.

While I was troubleshooting I realize that the power light on the unit will go off and back on for a few seconds at a time - even though the circle of lights and the light indicating resolution never go off. This has been about 10 days now - D* really needs to get with it. I'll call tomorrow and log a problem.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

HR20-700

Repeat Issue:

2 episodes that were supposed to be recorded last night of Taboo! from 276 HD gave the Keep or Delete prompt when I selected them and pressed 'Play'. I can not play them. There is no diagnostic code under history other than 'This episode was recorded'. 

New Issue:

Music, Photos and More Issue: After scrolling down pages of photo folders, then selecting one to play, a long pause with no response, then "We can not access your TVersity content". Strange because I haven't had an issue like this months. My 360 and PS3 work flawlessly with TVersity currently.

I reset from the menu and didn't get to work with the unit again. I'll check it later.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

HR20-700 0x0254
Issue: Blank Recording (w/771 error)

Attempted to record the Mythbusters new shark epsiode on 7/27. About 1/2 hour into recording I started to watch from the playlist, black screen. Just black, no IKD. Exited the recording and attempted to tune discovery channel and was getting the 771 error. All other channels tuned OK. Stopped the recording, then was able to tune discovery with no problem. Set the DVR to record the later airing, checked that recording this morning and got the IKD. 
Did not have a single recording issue with 0235.


----------



## booster94 (Feb 3, 2007)

gdn said:


> HR20-700
> 
> Just over a week ago - started missing recordings - several were blank. Tonight - finally decided to do some troubleshooting and come here to see what might be up. I realized that at times one tuner seemed to just be dead - no signal. So I checked signal meters - Tuner 1 has 0 for every transponder of ever sat, tuner 2 seems to be OK.


I have this exact issue too. I've had it for the last few releases. Typically if I get a blank recording (black through the whole thing) I reset the unit and it plays normally. resetting the unit also fixes the tuner 1 issue for a period of time, but inevidably it happens again..usually within 24 hours. Its really aggrevating.

I've also noticed if the channel you recorded something off of isn't available at the time of playback it won't play, which I think is related to the first issue.


----------



## booster94 (Feb 3, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> HR20-700 0x0254
> Issue: Blank Recording (w/771 error)
> 
> Attempted to record the Mythbusters new shark epsiode on 7/27. About 1/2 hour into recording I started to watch from the playlist, black screen. Just black, no IKD. Exited the recording and attempted to tune discovery channel and was getting the 771 error. All other channels tuned OK. Stopped the recording, then was able to tune discovery with no problem. Set the DVR to record the later airing, checked that recording this morning and got the IKD.
> Did not have a single recording issue with 0235.


This is what happens when one of your tuners loses signal (tuner 1 seems to be the common one). Since you were recording with tuner 1 and that had lost signal, when you tuned to that channel since Mythbusters was already tuned in on tuner 1 you saw exactly what the recorder saw....nothing. The other channels would use tuner 2 because tuner 1 was busy recording, and they worked fine. When you stopped recording and tuned to mythbusters it was able to use tuner 2 to tune it in this time therefore it worked. I see this all the the time when my HR-20 loses signal on tuner 1 on all sats. Thats how I got to be all to familar with these symptoms.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

booster94 said:


> This is what happens when one of your tuners loses signal (tuner 1 seems to be the common one). Since you were recording with tuner 1 and that had lost signal, when you tuned to that channel since Mythbusters was already tuned in on tuner 1 you saw exactly what the recorder saw....nothing. The other channels would use tuner 2 because tuner 1 was busy recording, and they worked fine. When you stopped recording and tuned to mythbusters it was able to use tuner 2 to tune it in this time therefore it worked. I see this all the the time when my HR-20 loses signal on tuner 1 on all sats. Thats how I got to be all to familar with these symptoms.


Yes, I am painfully aware of all of the 771 error conditions. I suffered through a couple months of them until 0235 came out, then they went away. Now it appears as though they are back. I wasn't really searching for an explanation (I already know what the cause is...), just trying to do my part and post my issues.

Thanks though!


----------



## flakrat (Jul 24, 2006)

I've started having blank recordings quite frequently since 0x0254, previously they were very intermittent (although still annoying).

The most recent was the latest "America's Got Talent". Lately, the HR20 has become so unreliable that I think it's actually weening me off of TV altogether.


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

im tired of "would you like to delete this program" message no big brother 10 recordings at all,and for some reason i can record star trek tng but not enterprise,this is unacceptable dtv fix it NOW.............have 2 hr20s 700 both act the same,connected to a sony 40'' xbr lcd hdmi.


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

HR20-100

Came in from moving sprinklers and the screen saver was on, I hit play and saw a 771 error!! Sent error report, changed channel up one then back and program was on again. Of course the buffer was gone since I changed channels.

Error report #: 20080728-1677


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

ok at 8 o'clock im watching the factor ch360 i see my record light come on {in red not orange] so i figured ok thats my st tng so at 9 pm the factor is over i switch to sci fi and wala! searching for sat signal 771 son of a bitc_ the tech was here on sat and he guarranteed that would not happen again he even installed a new slimline antenna i had the old one one with the side car.. so what did i do? i stopped the recording and instantly the channel[ sci fi that is] came in well well well btw st tng is on a series record ...?????????? l


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Mikey P said:


> HR20-100
> 
> Came in from moving sprinklers and the screen saver was on, I hit play and saw a 771 error!! Sent error report, changed channel up one then back and program was on again. Of course the buffer was gone since I changed channels.
> 
> Error report #: 20080728-1677


explain error report???


----------



## Sing1gniS (Jan 14, 2007)

*Issue:* Orange record light flickers and blue ring of lights won't save
*Receiver affected:* HR20-700

Since the new release, my now orange record light flickers when I pause a show, live or recorded.

Also, the blue ring of lights won't save the brightness settings. I will set my desired brightness and when I turn the unit off and back on, it defaults back to the brightest setting as if I received a new software version. Before, it would save it each time.

Nothing major going on, but just a few visual problems I noticed.


----------



## gdn (Aug 5, 2007)

gdn said:


> HR20-700
> 
> Just over a week ago - started missing recordings - several were blank. Tonight - finally decided to do some troubleshooting and come here to see what might be up. I realized that at times one tuner seemed to just be dead - no signal. So I checked signal meters - Tuner 1 has 0 for every transponder of ever sat, tuner 2 seems to be OK. I changed the cables at the back of the machine - checked and tuner 1 is still all 0's - tuner 2 seems to be OK. So as seems to be the common theme - either a hardware problem with tuner 1 which I highly doubt after seeing all the other problems here problem started just about the same time I see that my box upgraded to 0x254 on 7/16.
> 
> While I was troubleshooting I realize that the power light on the unit will go off and back on for a few seconds at a time - even though the circle of lights and the light indicating resolution never go off. This has been about 10 days now - D* really needs to get with it. I'll call tomorrow and log a problem.


Just to be on record with the morons at D*TV I called a trouble ticket in tonight. It was so sad they give the CSR's no information. She reported they had no previous reports of said problems. I knew the hell I was going to have to go through next - but I unplugged, swapped, jumped up and down, kissed the dogs butt, pressed RBR, waited for boot and then to be honest I did actually get both tuners back. This is more than I got with just a normal reboot.

I don't anticipate this is the final fix. They don't give ticket numbers - they only make notations on each account. Without a true ticketing system they can review and see the cause of the calls - I don't see how they ever really know how many calls they get regarding what type of problems.

To say the least - I'll give my name here - if you call and get a CSR that says they've never heard of the problem - mine told me that - guess I was the first one to call - tell them to look at the comments from 7/28 on the account of Greg Nipper. They can not say the problem hasn't been reported. Of course since it has gone away for now after the RBR I'm sure they'll still say it wasn't a real problem.

I say call.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

mudtoe said:


> ... It took me a couple of calls to get to talk to an actual technician, and during the conversation she mentioned casually that if the cables from the satellite aren't tight, that the unit can lock up...


I'm quite skeptical of this. After all, the DVR is supposed to weather a rain outage, which would interrupt the signal in a very similar manner. My lockups (none now for two weeks) seem to be playback-related or transport-related, and not reception-related.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

anleva said:


> ...7-10 seconds for channel changes is excessive.


I can't agree more with that, but it may be the handshake between your HDTV and the DVR, which can be eliminated if you connect by component or minimized if you turn off "native" mode. MPEG-4 channels take a bit longer to lock in, but my unit seems to change channels as fast as my Tivo's do.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

And I was having so much fun...

I kept lurking, reading this thread, all through the upgrade before 0x0254.

I watched people having lock-up problems.

Me? I had no problems. Nothing. Nada. Zip.

I sat back and chuckled. I didn't say anything. (I didn't want the evil eye to know.)

Then, like a bolt from heaven, 0x0254 arrived. Somebody musta told on me.

I now get constant lock-ups. At least one a day. Usually more. Last night I had three lock-ups while watching a single 2.5 hour movie.

Sometimes, these lock-ups can be cured by pressing the 30 second skip on the remote. Other times, it takes an rbr.

Worse, the dvr is starting to skip scheduled recordings. Last night, it missed _Generation Kill_ and _Mad Men_.

I checked the History for both of these programs. In both cases, History reported: "This episode was canceled because another matching program was scheduled to record. (10)"

No other program was scheduled to record at that time.

Prior to this release, I have had no serious problems in over a year of ownership.

I sure hope they get the next "upgrade" out soon.

Burt

HR20-700


----------



## booster94 (Feb 3, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> Yes, I am painfully aware of all of the 771 error conditions. I suffered through a couple months of them until 0235 came out, then they went away. Now it appears as though they are back. I wasn't really searching for an explanation (I already know what the cause is...), just trying to do my part and post my issues.
> 
> Thanks though!


I was actually glad to see someone else was having the same problem. I figured other may have the same issues and not understand what they were seeing. It took me a while to get a grip on it and even then I wasn't sure if it was only my issue. Clearly now it isn't. I went back and checked and I'm seeing the power light issue you were mentioning too. That part is new to this release. I was playing back a recording tonight and went to slip and one press worked. i pressed slip again and the power light went out and the unit became unresponsive for about 30 seconds but the recording continued to play this happended over and over again for the duration of the recording play back


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I now think my Keep or Delete problems are due to Tuner 1 not getting a signal on either 103(C) or 99(C). Tuner 2 works fine for those Sats.

Why would this happen all of a sudden? I don't think my HR20-100 is suffering, only the 700.

I did an RBR and it didn't help.

Edit: I checked the strengths on the 100 and both tuners are fine. Not the case with the 700.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

HR20-100 - Pressed the power button on the remote twice with no response. Thought the unit might be locked up again. The third time I pressed the power button the blue circle came on. The screen came up saying... Almost there. The system had rebooted. It had recorded programs earlier in the day with no issues. This is the first issue since it locked up the day before this software was downloaded.

My HR20-700 has not had any issues.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

booster94 said:


> I have this exact issue too. I've had it for the last few releases. Typically if I get a blank recording (black through the whole thing) I reset the unit and it plays normally. resetting the unit also fixes the tuner 1 issue for a period of time, but inevidably it happens again..usually within 24 hours. Its really aggrevating.
> 
> I've also noticed if the channel you recorded something off of isn't available at the time of playback it won't play, which I think is related to the first issue.


I'm having similar issues, so much so that I've moved my HR20-700 from production to a standby box. Seems to only happen with mpeg4 channels. Sometimes a reboot will let me watch, sometimes no. Sometimes after a reboot, the show is simply gone. When I check the recording AS it's recording, the channel is getting 771.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

booster94 said:


> I was actually glad to see someone else was having the same problem. I figured other may have the same issues and not understand what they were seeing. It took me a while to get a grip on it and even then I wasn't sure if it was only my issue. Clearly now it isn't. I went back and checked and I'm seeing the power light issue you were mentioning too. That part is new to this release. I was playing back a recording tonight and went to slip and one press worked. i pressed slip again and the power light went out and the unit became unresponsive for about 30 seconds but the recording continued to play this happended over and over again for the duration of the recording play back


Actually, there were quite a few threads about the 771 errors and the intermittent tuner loss prior to 0235. They seemed to quiet down with 0235 (or perhaps I didn't pay as much attention since mine went away).
Judging by the issues sticky and my early experience it looks as though they may be back...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Getting some random reboots on the 20-700s. This has been going on for a couple of NRs. Minor problem.

Rich


----------



## booster94 (Feb 3, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> Actually, there were quite a few threads about the 771 errors and the intermittent tuner loss prior to 0235. They seemed to quiet down with 0235 (or perhaps I didn't pay as much attention since mine went away).
> Judging by the issues sticky and my early experience it looks as though they may be back...


Yeah I saw many of them, but later, as many of them had "rade fade" in the title, so I thought it was different then my issue and never paid them much mind. Now I see my symptoms are the same minus the rain fade aspect. I'm not sure what triggers this condition but it doesn't seem to be rain fade in my case. Looking back through some of those threads some of the others seemed to have the issues without rain too, although the majority could be correlated to rain.


----------



## booster94 (Feb 3, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> They seemed to quiet down with 0235 (or perhaps I didn't pay as much attention since mine went away).
> Judging by the issues sticky and my early experience it looks as though they may be back...


I believe mine started with the release before 0235 (I can't remember what that version was), and 0235 didn't help it any. Now this release has made it even worse by introducing slowness and hangs due to these mini-resets (or whatever you want to call it when the power button light goes out and the unit becomes completely unresponsive for about 20-30 seconds while still staying on) and then increasingly sluggish between "power light events" until you can't stand it any more and reboot.


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

Sing1gniS said:


> *Issue:* Orange record light flickers and blue ring of lights won't save
> *Receiver affected:* HR20-700
> 
> Since the new release, my now orange record light flickers when I pause a show, live or recorded.
> ...


Are you saying your orange light flickers while pausing a live show? The light shouldn't be on at all unless you're recording. That said I did a quick experiment and began recording a show I was watching and then paused it. Sure enough, the already obnoxious light began to flicker as if being bright orange wasn't enough of a distraction. I wonder if there is a way to turn it back to yellow?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SlimyPizza said:


> Are you saying your orange light flickers while pausing a live show? The light shouldn't be on at all unless you're recording. That said I did a quick experiment and began recording a show I was watching and then paused it. Sure enough, the already obnoxious light began to flicker as if being bright orange wasn't enough of a distraction. I wonder if there is a way to turn it back to yellow?


Oh no! I have a 20-700 that had such a bright yellow recording light that I was getting ready to cover it up with tape. The orange light solved my problem. Much better now.

Rich


----------



## Sing1gniS (Jan 14, 2007)

SlimyPizza said:


> Are you saying your orange light flickers while pausing a live show? The light shouldn't be on at all unless you're recording.


Sorry about that. Got a little ahead of myself. Thanks. :biggthump


----------



## gp4rts (Aug 19, 2006)

Problems with 0x254, HR20-700:

Slow response to remote (almost anything--channel change, FF, etc.)
Multiple response to singe remote command.
Lock up requiring RBR (some lockups cured with the remote "power" button off/on ???)
Back-screen recording (once)

All of these occurred before the 0x254 upgrade, but with the exception of the black-screen problem, they are worse now.


----------



## mightythor88 (Sep 22, 2007)

hr20-700 black recording of nflta at 4pm today. i havent had any black recordings for months. 254 looks to be a failure to me. I am back to having the same old problems I havent seen in months. pixelation, lockups, black recordings.

I hope they get another NR out soon to move past this bs.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm also getting lipsync issues on MPEG4 channels. A reboot fixes it--for a while--then it goes bad again. This is via HDMI and optical.


----------



## tlopes (May 2, 2007)

HR20-700 with eSATA Free Agent 750GB disk

I've never had problems with this unit and have even done a few CE's with no real issues. On 7/16, I got the 0x254 national update and that's when it got quirky. I noticed more extreme sound sync issues first and then the constant missed entries with the remote. I went on vacation for 10 days and got back 2 days ago. HR20 still acting quirky, so I hit the red button last night. Turned on the TV today and had the message that some new functionality was added from the last update (seemed strange I had not seen this before since the update was 12 days ago).

Checked the Recorded Programs and NOTHING! Disk showed 100% available! I was infuriated knowing I had lost almost a year of valuable recordings. I then hoped that maybe I had booted to the internal drive, but after several tests, it was proven that the external disk had been wiped clean. Everything was back to zero counters, no favorites, no scheduled items, no history.

I've read this whole thread and though many people have had problems, only a couple had their disk wiped. Any advice on how to avoid this? Hoping 0x255 will be more stable. I can't believe this one got past the CE testing.

Thanks for any advice or explanation of how this may have happened.

Loyal D* customer for 8+ years with great service; I guess it had to end some time...
Tony


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I can clear the lipsync issue for a SHORT TIME by changing channels and coming back, but over the next 15 minutes, it begins again.


----------



## ldspears (Oct 10, 2007)

Problems with my HR20-700 and also my HR20-100 with the new 0x0254 software.

I received DirecTV’s new HD DVR software version 0x0254 on July 22, 2008 and since then I’ve had a lot of problems with my HD DVR’s. To start with I am experiencing a lot of pixilation of High Definition channels that was not there with the older software version 0x0235. Second, I noticed there is some major sound issues that are new. Every few minutes the sound reverbs on some HD channels. Hard to explain the sound issue. I also noticed that my DVR’s are now very slow accessing HD channels. What I mean is I can switch to an HD channel and I see a black screen and I can count to four before the picture appears. This is new. Now the major problem I have is about half of my High Definition records are now completely blank. I have two DVR’s. On is a HR21-700 and the other is a HR21-100. It appears the HR21-700 had the most blank recordings. 

I read on this Forum that there are a lot of people out there with the same problems that I have experienced with the new DVR software version 0x0254 but it appears that only a few people have actually called DirecTV Tech Support about these problems. 

Yesterday, I talked with DirecTV 2nd level of Tech Support about the blank recording problem. DirecTV said they were aware of this problem and were working on fixing in the next software release.

Thanks


----------



## mdgolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Has anyone had an issue with the record light on the front panel being illuminated continuosly...even though there is nothing recording?

I was away for 2 weeks and had the blue screen of death when I returned this past Sunday. After hitting the red reset I've noticed the record light issue.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

*Receiver affected: *HR20-700

Last night I was watching the chicago local NBC HD (channel 5) when all of a sudden the sound quit just like it was muted or something. Ditto for 2, 7, 9. 11 was fine. 231 & 278 were out along with the animal planet. I then switched to OTA and 5-1, 2-1, 7-1 and 9-1 were all fine. So I did a menu reset of my reciever and all sound returned on all channels. This happened around 8pm on 7/29/08.

Never had sound go out like that before.


----------



## genemc (May 5, 2008)

I have an HR20-700 that will not let me delete items out of the series recording. Is there something special like a key combination? I get to the listing for the show and there is a button that looks like it should delete it but it doesn't. I tried rebooting but that did not help.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

mudtoe said:


> I had been having trouble with one of my HR20/700s continually locking up since May. Originally I thought it had to do with firmware, as there were lots of posts about the 5/13/2008 firmware having issues. I waited until the June update, and then the July update before I pursued it further. During that time i also did a full reset of the box that cleared all my programming and such.
> 
> I finally came to the conclusion that this was a hardware problem, maybe a failing hard drive or something, and I called Directv. It took me a couple of calls to get to talk to an actual technician, and during the conversation she mentioned casually that if the cables from the satellite aren't tight, that the unit can lock up.
> 
> ...


Ever since I tightened all of my connections on Sunday I haven't had a single lock-up. If this turns out to have been the problem with my DVR I will gladly eat a heaping pile of crow becuase I have been whining about these updates like no other.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

HR20-100

Issues: Imediate Save/Delete and loss of SL and history.

Had unit set for SLs of Nashville Star (Mon) and Jurassic Fight Club (Tues). Upon playing recordings today (Wed), both went immediately to the Save/Delete screen. Did a RBR and shows are gone from play list. Jurassic Fight Club is also no longer listed in the Prioritizer and the history shows nothing for either (neither ever being recorded or deleted).

Note: This unit is rarely used and only has 3 (now 2) SLs and has never had this issue prior to this release. So it's not like it's overworked or anything.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

HR20-700

Blacked out game search doesn't work. Tuned to channel 206 ESPN for Cubs/Brewers and the channel said blacked out in your area. It asks if you want it to search for the channel it is on, and it goes to channel 9239 or 9329 not sure which. This happened 2 nights in a row. The first night it was channel 640 that was blacked out.


----------



## captswifty (Sep 28, 2007)

HR20-700 0x254

Recorded the Angels @ Red Sox game in HD on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday from the Extra Innings channels. Had a blank recording on all of them, it goes directly to the save/delete option. The recording of each are also broken up into 3-4 pieces like it stopped recording and then restarted.

Other HD programs recorded from the MPEG4 Green Bay locals and Discovery HD during the same timeframe are fine.

Rebooted the receiver and tried to record a test program today. Recorded Tigers @ Indians from Extra Innings HD and recording was broken into 17 parts and they go directly to save/delete. The SD version of the same game was fine.

Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've already posted several times in this thread my various issues. This morning my HR20-700 was completely unresponsive. It wouldn't come out of "Standby". I tried an RBR which would be the 3rd since getting this update and that didn't work. I then tried unplugging it which would be an absolute first for me and even that didn't seem to work but was surprised when about 10 minutes later it came to life. 

I've got SO much recorded on this unit and don't know what I can do since it seems like it is well on its way to being a useless doorstop. I think I am going to try the next CE just to get away from this extremely problematic national release. 

I know a lot of people have expressed frustration here but lets be honest here, I've had this unit for well over a year and this is by far the least stable release (including CE's) to date. I don't know how it possibly got past the testing phase.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

HR20-700 running 0x0254

No longer have access to Media Share. No longer in Menu.

Read that others have had lock-up problems. Had problem myself 2 weeks ago, but no longer do. Thought it was recording. If pause during playback, machine locked up. Had to RBR to remedy each time. Happened with Versus HD recordings of non-HD content of two early stages of Tour de France. No problem with latter stages. Presume problem is fixed.

But would like to have Media Share back. Can anyone provide info as to status of effort to fix this glitch on this update?


----------



## mgroups (Apr 28, 2007)

HR20-100 0x254
1. Frequent (roughly 5 minutes irregular interval), quick audio dropouts on OTA HD channels, accompanied by horizontal video band near bottom of screen shifting slightly. 

2. Recorded same movie on HBO Ch 70 twice. On both recordings, digital audio via HDMI went out once for about 10 minutes, at different parts of the movie. Analog audio stayed on. On one of the recordings the picture broke up for maybe 10 seconds.
(Recorded it again on Ch 504. Sound stayed on but I like to have my TV speakers on analog for the midrange boost, and on Ch 504, but not 70, the analog is slightly out of sync with the digital.)


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

funhouse69 said:


> I've already posted several times in this thread my various issues. This morning my HR20-700 was completely unresponsive. It wouldn't come out of "Standby". I tried an RBR which would be the 3rd since getting this update and that didn't work. I then tried unplugging it which would be an absolute first for me and even that didn't seem to work but was surprised when about 10 minutes later it came to life.
> 
> I've got SO much recorded on this unit and don't know what I can do since it seems like it is well on its way to being a useless doorstop. I think I am going to try the next CE just to get away from this extremely problematic national release.
> 
> I know a lot of people have expressed frustration here but lets be honest here, I've had this unit for well over a year and this is by far the least stable release (including CE's) to date. I don't know how it possibly got past the testing phase.


Try tightening all of your coax connections. I realize it sounds odd but I tightened all of my connections and haven't had a single lock up or glitch since I did this on Sunday.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I had another IKD from 276 HD, "Taboo!" yesterday. That's the 3rd or 4th time since I got 0x254. I believe the last time this happened was October, 2006.

My recording from the TV Land channel was breaking up every second with pixelated junk popping up all over the screen throughout the program.

700


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

Yet ANOTHER problem I'm having is with my Scheduler, only since 254. It now seems to have trouble figuring out which episodes are "new" and which are reruns, i.e. though I have it set to record only new episodes of Mad Men, it recorded the old ones AMC was rerunning before the new season began Sunday.
So that, plus remote issues, plus I lost all my recordings/favorites. Other than that it's been a banner "update."


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

uteotw said:


> Yet ANOTHER problem I'm having is with my Scheduler, only since 254. It now seems to have trouble figuring out which episodes are "new" and which are reruns, i.e. though I have it set to record only new episodes of Mad Men, it recorded the old ones AMC was rerunning before the new season began Sunday.
> So that, plus remote issues, plus I lost all my recordings/favorites. Other than that it's been a banner "update."


I've noticed that a lot lately. I have to record the missed new episode as single record, and also have the series recording set up as well, quite annoying.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

*Unit=HR20-700*

Came home to no picture and no sound on either OTA or Sat channels. Tried to view something that had been recorded earlier in the day and had a blank recording. Did a reset.

After the reset sound and picture was fine. The to do list only had manual recordings, nothing from the prioritizer. I noticed dirung the reset the picture went live at about 80% of the build. Didn't see the normal rebuilding prioritizer message go by.

Shows to record are starting to repopulate the to do list.

This is the fisr real issue with this box. It has been real stable up to now. Most issues have been with the HR20-100 I have.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

HR20-100s

Turned on DVR last night after it had been off for an hour. Completely locked up. Had to do RBR.


----------



## tthunder38 (Apr 24, 2008)

Wanted to see what all the fuss was about on the new CBS HD network news. I also always record the NBC network since it was the only news broadcast I receive in HD. Got a blank recording on CBS Wednesday evening, recorded the broadcast on Thursday then another blank on Friday. NBC recorded all three days. Version 254 on a HR20-700. First blank recording on that particular receiver.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

uteotw said:


> Yet ANOTHER problem I'm having is with my Scheduler, only since 254. It now seems to have trouble figuring out which episodes are "new" and which are reruns, i.e. though I have it set to record only new episodes of Mad Men, it recorded the old ones AMC was rerunning before the new season began Sunday.


That is actually understandable. Apparently, there is some kind of coding or something that let's the 20/21s know what is "new" and what is a rerun. And, also apparently, some stations don't have that coding or whatever it is, and you get reruns even when you have the series link programmed for only "new" shows. Doesn't happen on every station. But it is "normal" for these things to do that.

Rich


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

rich584 said:


> That is actually understandable. Apparently, there is some kind of coding or something that let's the 20/21s know what is "new" and what is a rerun. And, also apparently, some stations don't have that coding or whatever it is, and you get reruns even when you have the series link programmed for only "new" shows. Doesn't happen on every station. But it is "normal" for these things to do that.
> 
> Rich


Just as an alternative viewpoint, TiVo never seems to have that trouble. It looks like DirecTV still has work to do on getting the guide data accurate.


----------



## wezar (Sep 24, 2006)

I have 3 units which have exhibited all the problems noted here since the May time frame. One unit was working fine after the last update while the other two needed at least one rbr per day. One to start the day for sure. The working unit was not connected to the internet for some reason through my home network. So for the heck of it I disconnected all of the ethernet cables a week ago. Not a single problem since. Of course I now have no on demand or network pictures or music or remote programming options.. But I can record and watch tv.....


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

wezar said:


> I have 3 units which have exhibited all the problems noted here since the May time frame. One unit was working fine after the last update while the other two needed at least one rbr per day. One to start the day for sure. The working unit was not connected to the internet for some reason through my home network. So for the heck of it I disconnected all of the ethernet cables a week ago. Not a single problem since. Of course I now have no on demand or network pictures or music or remote programming options.. But I can record and watch tv.....


Interesting, I may have to try that as I don't use any of that stuff anyways.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wezar said:


> I have 3 units which have exhibited all the problems noted here since the May time frame. One unit was working fine after the last update while the other two needed at least one rbr per day. One to start the day for sure. The working unit was not connected to the internet for some reason through my home network. So for the heck of it I disconnected all of the ethernet cables a week ago. Not a single problem since. Of course I now have no on demand or network pictures or music or remote programming options.. But I can record and watch tv.....


Which is what the purpose of a DVR is. Record and playback. Such a simple concept.

The problem that I see is that some people actually do have "systems" that take advantage of everything the 20/21s are capable of doing and those "systems" work flawlessly.

That doesn't mean that everybody who tries to use all the features will do it correctly. Or that there won't be a breakdown of a cable or some kind of hardware that will have an adverse effect on the whole "system".

Computer, 20/21 (yet another computer) and the Internet, all expected to work together correctly thru a multitude of wires and cables, and to top it off, Cyberspace.

I just bought an HP 9200 computer and I have no qualms about hooking anything up to it that it will support. I don't feel that way about my 20/21s.

Just last month (I think), with great trepidation, I hooked up a cheap HDMI switcher to three 20-700s and a Sony upscaling DVD player. Long story short, I wrecked a brand new 1TB FAP and got one 700 extremely upset. Luckily I caught the problem before it got the other two 700s and their eSATAs.

Qualms, I got big Qualms about hooking up anything else to my precioussssss 20/21s.

Well, you've taken the path of least resistance and solved your problems. If I were you, I'd stick with that. Now if you can just resist the urge to hook up the DVRs to the computer...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

keenan said:


> Interesting, I may have to try that as I don't use any of that stuff anyways.


Yet another reason not to have them hooked up to a computer. I was extremely disappointed to find out that video on demand needed a computer hookup.

The 20/21s are computers. I think that is a fact beyond dispute.

Computers can be programmed. I think that is a statement of fact.

There is an ethernet connection on the back of the 20/21s, correct?

OK, why can't I just connect the 20/21 to the cable modem and get my VOD without using another computer?

Seems like a logical argument, no?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

keenan said:


> Just as an alternative viewpoint, TiVo never seems to have that trouble. It looks like DirecTV still has work to do on getting the guide data accurate.


I don't have any TiVos left to validate the following argument, you'll just have to take it for what it's worth: I remember the TiVos doing the same thing on occasion. Not nearly as frequently as the 20/21s, and again, only on some channels.

The 20/21s will also record a program that duplicates a recently deleted program. I think the TiVos managed the "history" a lot better. But, the 20/21s are what we have to use and they are what they are. And aside from a few minor things like this, I think they are preferable to the TiVos (can't believe I wrote that, a year and a half ago I hated the things). It's only been less than two years. They've done well. I'm satisfied.

Rich


----------



## wezar (Sep 24, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Which is what the purpose of a DVR is. Record and playback. Such a simple concept.
> 
> The problem that I see is that some people actually do have "systems" that take advantage of everything the 20/21s are capable of doing and those "systems" work flawlessly.
> 
> ...


That may be the problem I have 3 systems that "tried" to take advantage of the capablity of the dvr

Our home network includes
Xbox 360s,2 Ps3s, A Wii, 3 HD DVD players and 5 Desktops and 2 laptop PCs. I have a number of ethernet switches and two monprice hdmi switches. Although the Hd DVRs are running straight to Denon AVRs with HDMI capability.

after multiple calls to advance customer support and a service call where I was told that all I had to do was plug the units directly into the wall to fix the problem..... I finally caved and cut the cord so to speak. I did really like the option to acess my music collecion via the remote. Although the PS3, Xbox has a similar capability. The on demand functionality is a novelty as of yet as the HD video selection is very limited and music selection is non existent in the category I listen to which is no big deal.

Do I have too much stuff on the network so it confuses the DVRs?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

wezar said:


> That may be the problem I have 3 systems that "tried" to take advantage of the capablity of the dvr
> 
> Our home network includes
> Xbox 360s,2 Ps3s, A Wii, 3 HD DVD players and 5 Desktops and 2 laptop PCs. I have a number of ethernet switches and two monprice hdmi switches. Although the Hd DVRs are running straight to Denon AVRs with HDMI capability.
> ...


I'm not a computer tech, but I don't think that would be a problem. I have 2 HR 20's ethernet connected, x-box, computer and laptop. One has a FG 700 also. Ne ver had a problem with anything, even with updates. VOD works great also. Havn't tried media stuff yet as I've never done it before. I will get direction from you guys when I give it a whirl. Sorry to hear you guys having trouble. I don't know why some work and others don't. I'm sure DTV would like to know also. Anyway, have a great day.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wezar said:


> That may be the problem I have 3 systems that "tried" to take advantage of the capablity of the dvr
> 
> Our home network includes
> Xbox 360s,2 Ps3s, A Wii, 3 HD DVD players and 5 Desktops and 2 laptop PCs. I have a number of ethernet switches and two monprice hdmi switches. Although the Hd DVRs are running straight to Denon AVRs with HDMI capability.


Sounds like my house. But I try to keep everything separate.



> Do I have too much stuff on the network so it confuses the DVRs?


Without laying my eyes and hands on your system I can't really give you a positive answer. I think you answered the question yourself. I would be really leery of "too much stuff on the network". I would think you would not only confuse the DVRs, you might give them a nervous breakdown. These things are really delicate and sensitive. They work better when used gently and for the purpose that they were created for. I know some people have systems much like yours that work properly, but I have a feeling that they are in the minority.

Rich


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I had to do a HR20 reset yesterday my unit, it was only recognizing one tuner when recording programs, I’m to lazy to read through this whole thread and don’t know if any one else has posted this problem. The reset fixed the problem and now I can watch one channel and record another at the same time, like I was always able to do before this patch.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's go back to reporting issues, please, let's take constructive discussion to the other thread.


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

We are having alot of lock ups lately. The video and sound are runnning but no response to either a controller or faceplate buttons. This is becoming really frustrating. We just came home from vacation Saturday night and had to do RBR and then again this morning after my wife turned on the unit and put a show on for our son I had to RBR to be able to turn the show off when it was finished. This is a disgrace that this far out on the market that these machines can not do the basics properly. I personally do not care if I can network my DVR to my pc, I want my DVR to record the shows that I want recorded and not to lock up for no reason at all. I guess this is just to complicated of a task but yet lets worry about VOD and other bells & whistles.


----------



## pbielski (Feb 21, 2007)

*Black / Blank Recordings*

0x0254 has given me my first blank / black recordings. There are some shows, such as Ice Road Truckers Hist 269 that is simply won't record. I can change from the recording to watch it live and the program is received just fine. There have been other expamples, but Ice fails to record consistently.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I got a Searching for authorized content message when trying to watch an HD PPV movie that was recorded a few days ago. I thought that this issue was resolved, I have not seen it in awhile. This is the first HD PPV movie that I recorded since receiving the 254 update.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm becoming less and less impressed with 0x0254 with time.

Initially it was such an improvement over 0x0235 and 0x0251, I thought it was great. But my DVR has developed quirks:

1) The initial blue reboot screen (before the one with the DirecTV logo) is split in two, with a giant black and red vertical bar down roughly the middle of the TV screen. The writing is duplicated on both sides of the black bar, scrunched to fit the space. I haven't seen this for a number of generations of software. This was a problem back in January, but not lately.

2) Intermittant audio drop outs. Not long, but if you scan back over that point, they remain in the same spots. They're on both SD and HD broadcasts, live and recorded. Again, this is an old problem that's resurfaced.

3) Audio/video sync problems. I know, I know, they are endemic with HDTV, but they are identical on all HD channels when they happen. All HD broadcasts have the same sync issue, which tells me it's somewhere in my system, not the broadcast. The pause/play trick ameliorates them, but the only way to eliminate them is a reboot.

4) I accidentally started a Series Link recording when I didn't mean to record anything at all. It was on CSI: Crime Scene Investigation (Las Vegas), which means with Spike, I'd be recording a bunch of shows. I caught my error immediately and deleted the Series Link recording. The DVR didn't figure this out. Later that night, my Play List showed I'd recorded 4 shows. Funny. They were actually blank and the percentage of the hard drive space used up remained at where it was before my screw-up. The only way to get the DVR to totally realize I didn't want to record that show was to do a reboot.

I've now tried re-downloading 0x0254 a couple of times, hoping I just had a bad download. So far no change.

With the last few software upgrades, it seems like DirecTV has been going for basic reliablility of the software over features. I still think they have a ways to go.

_System: HR20-700, not networked and no external drive. Hooked up via HDMI to Yamaha RX-V1800, and HDMI out of that to a Panasonic TH-42PZ700. Both the Yamaha and the Panasonic are HDMI 1.3a, as are the cables._


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

*Unit HR20-100*

Went to watch the recording of Hot Pass from yesterday amd all I got was the infamous delete yes or no.


----------



## powerswitch (Oct 4, 2006)

Andyb said:


> I'm running into issues with my H20-100 0x254 upgrade (have external SATA 750HD that has been attached for a year now without issue). The prioritizer list appears corrupted.
> 
> I first noticed that my show did not record automatically tonight. I went to the history to find my program cancelled and then to the prioritizer list to see many in my list duplicated and my program showing 0 upcoming episodes.
> 1. Lost
> ...


I have this same problem too. Very frustrating since it's clogging and filling my prioritizer list -- no matter what I delete I keep hitting the cap of 50 shows in the prioritizer. If anyone has any suggestions please advise. Thanks!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I'm becoming less and less impressed with 0x0254 with time.


I see you had 251, the NR that was stopped in mid release for some reason. I never got it and am experiencing none of the problems you listed on seven 20/21s. Could 251 have corrupted your DVR/s? Just a thought, I know you can't know the answer to that. Could something like that happen? I don't know, but if your problems clear up after the next NR...

That jumped out at me on your post. There had to be something terribly wrong for them to stop the release suddenly like that.

I hope it's that simple.

Rich


----------



## elove (Aug 17, 2007)

I got the searching for authorized content message for two shows, the Closer and Saving Grace on Monday, July 28th. Never happened before this upgrade.

Receiver is HR20-100


----------



## digger16309 (Sep 21, 2007)

Not sure if this has been reported previously. I didn't wade through the 10 pages of "issues".

*HR20-100
0x254
Installed 7/22*

I used the box at lunchtime. No problems, then turned it off and left the room.

After dinner, box in standby mode, no lights, and would not turn on.

Would not turn on with remote, nor power button on front panel.

Would not turn on after unplugging and re-plugging it in.

I heard whirring going on but no response on power.

A RBR got it going but oddly, when all was said and done, there was no Channel 360, FNC. It was not in the guide, on any favorites list, even "all". It said "channel not available." It appeared to be the only channel missing.

I then did a menu reset and 360 came back.

This is the *SECOND* time with 254 that I have not been able to turn the box on without a RBR.


----------



## terrylmc (Dec 22, 2005)

NickD said:


> We are having alot of lock ups lately. The video and sound are runnning but no response to either a controller or faceplate buttons. This is becoming really frustrating. We just came home from vacation Saturday night and had to do RBR and then again this morning after my wife turned on the unit and put a show on for our son I had to RBR to be able to turn the show off when it was finished. This is a disgrace that this far out on the market that these machines can not do the basics properly. I personally do not care if I can network my DVR to my pc, I want my DVR to record the shows that I want recorded and not to lock up for no reason at all. I guess this is just to complicated of a task but yet lets worry about VOD and other bells & whistles.


I'm having the same lockup issues on one of my receivers.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

HR20-700
Report 08062008-2258
Receiver was getting slower and slower responding to remote input and updated UI. Had to menu reboot.
Report is just before rebooting.


----------



## yesongs (Oct 4, 2006)

I think my HR20-700 bought the farm this AM but not sure it isn't the software

Switched from local OTA 13-1 to 720 to see what channels the afternoon games were on and it just froze completely, no response from remote or faceplate

Did several RBR, then unplugged for 20M and tried again, and it seems to go through the entire process of rebooting and searching for signals but screen stays black with no sound when the cycle is done

I unplugged the HDMI and connected component and did a reboot and it looked that that was the issue as the picture returned, but when I started surfing I realized only MPEG-4 channels had sound, none of the OTA or satalite SD channels had any

D is sending a replacement, (which is supposed to be an HR-20, and not a 21 but I'm not confident on that) , but I'd still like to try and get this one back working

I have had HDMI issues a couple of years back when I first got it - in the past howevere if I pulled the plug, disconnected the HDMI, and then recooncted after the reboot I was good to go

Never had a spaz out this bad before

Any idears?

E


----------



## yesongs (Oct 4, 2006)

PS - Bedroom HR20-700 is fine and that one is connected via HDMI

E


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

HR20-100 with 0x254. Locked up. No response to remote or front panel. But was displaying a picture with audio (FOX KTVU 2-1 HD OTA). Just couldn't do anything, change channels etc. Recorded programs a few hours ago as scheduled. RBR brought it back.


----------



## tomparker (Dec 9, 2007)

New problem with my hr20-700 tonight: The 30 second skip doesn't work, and the ff 1x, 2x, 3x, 4x doesn't work either. When I push them the program goes to the beginning and gives me the option to delete or not.

I forced a new download of 254 and the problem persists. Anyone else experiencing this? Is there a "fix"? The ff and 30 skip were working well until tonight.

On top of this the family has been giving me the Stink Eye for unwatchable pixelization on both OTA and other channels including NGC and Bravo. Help!


----------



## yesongs (Oct 4, 2006)

As if by magic after being unplugged overnight all seems to be well, (see my post above for the original issue)

Fingers crossed

E


----------



## z28lt1 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm struggling with one of mine.

HR20-700
0x254

Background - One of my two started regularly dropping a tuner after an early software release. A reboot always fixed it, for any from an hour to a few days. A few releases ago, it seemed to stop having this issue. It has now started, and there are two problems:

1 - The unit seems to no longer alternate tuners on flipping through channels. When I lose a tuner, i don't even see a message. Generally, the unit starts to act a little slow, and when I check the signal strength, i notice no signal on tuner 1. I actually like this better than getting a 771 on every other channel, but it causes more issue with problem #2

2 - I never got blank recorders before. I know lots of people have, but I don't. I have been getting them regularly, because it appears that the box has no idea that one of the tuners is out. I'm watching one, and starts to record on other, and I get an empty recording. Happened a number of times now, because I never see the 771 message, I never know that I've lost a tuner, and my recording will be blank.

I now understand everyone's complaint with the basic DVR functionality.

Edit Below:

I forgot to mention that in between probelms, I've moved, so all dish, wiring, etc it new. The only thing that remains is the HR20 and the BBC


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

HR20-700 Prioritizer messed up

I added 3 series to my list last night for the Olympics. Went into the prioritizer. The numbers were messed up...

1-10 were correct.
11 was listed 10 times
12 was listed one time
13 was listed 6 times
the list went up to 40 and skipped some numbers.

This morning it seems to have fixed itself. Now numbered 1-35.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Last night I was recording the Pats game and when I would catch up to live tv I would switch to another channel by pressing the prev button then I would try to go back by pressing previous and the Pats game would go back to the begining of the program I have never had this happen before


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

My HR20-700 just randomly rebooted today. When I went to my hidey hole the blue circle was illuminated. I wouldn't mind the reboots so much if I didn't have to reset my eSATA too. Minor problem, but this has been going on for months and only on the 20-700s. No random reboots on the 21-700s at all. Not my system's fault or the 21s would be rebooting too, no?

Rich


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

HR20-100 Guide data only going out 3 days.
HR20-700 Guide data going out only 7 days.

First I've seen this happen.


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

rich584 said:


> That is actually understandable. Apparently, there is some kind of coding or something that let's the 20/21s know what is "new" and what is a rerun. And, also apparently, some stations don't have that coding or whatever it is, and you get reruns even when you have the series link programmed for only "new" shows. Doesn't happen on every station. But it is "normal" for these things to do that.
> 
> Rich


I appreciate your thoughts, but this never happened one single time before 254. 
Coincidence?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Tonight I lost tuner 1, 771 message. I did a RBR and it came back. This happened to me one time before this past year and a RBR fixed it then too.

The only problem is, everything in my TODO list and prioritizer was erased. Luckily my history was still there so I could go in and see what was on my prioritizer.

Is this going to happen every time now after we do a RBR? Has this happen to anyone else?

Thanks


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Got the 771 message yesterday evening while recording on one local channel.
While that happened the receiver was very slow to respond to commands.
Menu reboot fixed it.


----------



## TerpEE93 (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't think I ever had problems with my HR20-700 before 254. Now...

1. Center channel dropouts on 5.1 encoded streams. Seems to hit NBC News (Today and Nightly News) worst of all.

2. Playback problems -- get lots of audio drops and video freezes and skips during playback of recorded shows. The source was OK (watching the show live was OK, just the playback is messed up), and some shows played fine a week ago.

3. Friday's recording of Pardon the Interruption froze during playback twice at exactly the same spot (with 13 seconds remaining in the discussion about Jeff Garcia and the TB Bucs), and I had to pull the power and restart to recover.

4. Response to the remote is a dog.

Makes me long for the days of my HR10-250


----------



## dtomlinson (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm having very slow response to remote control commands on one of my HR20-100s. This was not the case initially after receiving the update, but has grown worse with time.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

To get to 4xFF, it usually take between 5 and 7 button presses.


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

Another RBR after not using the unit for a day or two. It is slow, really slow to respond to remote inputs. Not sure if I am missing recordings yet, need to really check the list. I am not really keeping up with the recordings since it is summer and doing more stuff than watching tv.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

HR20-700

This was an odd status bar occurence. Last night I was watching the olympics on my local OTA channel. It was on that channel when I turned it on, so I hit record to save the swimming for my daughter.

Then my wife came in and want to replay some symnastics, so I hit rewind, but it would only go half way on the red record bar. So she watched what she wanted, and I FF to get back to swimming.

The indicator went PAST the red record bar and kept FFing. I got where I wanted to go and watched some swimming and FF, and again the indicator was not in the red record area. The I hit the end of the buffer and then the entire indicator was red as if it caught up. 

I was going to take a picture when it first started, but then it fixed itself. If it does it tonight, I will get pics.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> Last night I was recording the Pats game and when I would catch up to live tv I would switch to another channel by pressing the prev button then I would try to go back by pressing previous and the Pats game would go back to the begining of the program I have never had this happen before


This has been happening for a couple of releases now. If you back up a few seconds before exiting you'll resume at the correct spot. The problem occurs only when you exit a program when it's in sync with live TV.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally posted this in the discussion thread.

I set a manual recording for the mens basketball team against China Sunday morning on NBC and also have a series recording for Fox News Sunday at the same time. Luckily NBC was the live tuner, because when I turned it on a little after 10:00 the program was in the playlist but there was no way to play it. 

I know it recorded OK because when I finally deleted it the available space went up by 2%, which is about right for a 3-hr recording.When I selected the program it said it was recorded at 9:00 AM, but the only option was "Done". The other menu entries were totally missing.

Since the HR20 has a 90 minute buffer, I was able to press Record and get the whole thing, but had to manually stop the recording since the scheduled program was 8 hours. If we had negative padding, I wouldn't have had to do that.

As a test, I did a manual recording on the same channel that afternoon, and that one recorded fine. One thing different about the morning recording is that I updated it twice, once to change the start time and once to change the duration. Maybe it got messed up on one of those updates. The other difference was that something else started to record at the same time, although it doesn't seem likely that caused a problem.


----------



## TerpEE93 (Jan 3, 2006)

The DVR playback problems are really unbearable now. They seem to be getting worse. Can I roll back to some pre- 0x254 code?!?


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Will the Audio being Out of Sync ever get fixed? It's just horrible especially on Local NBC (San Diego 39). I am sick of trying to backup and pause to try and fix it but it never does.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

TerpEE93 said:


> The DVR playback problems are really unbearable now. They seem to be getting worse. Can I roll back to some pre- 0x254 code?!?


Ditto. I need to go back 2-3 versions!


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

ToddinVA said:


> Ditto. I need to go back 2-3 versions!


Same here. There was the one version of an update that seemed rock solid. Now I have to contend with this.


----------



## jkusnetz (Feb 3, 2008)

Not only did I lose this, but about half of my recordings are blank. For the olympics going to that channel I got an error that there was no signal and to check my dish and wireing (other series 2 tivos in the house were able to pick up the olympics) The only way to fix this is to reboot.

This release sucks!


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

Talk about frustration. This morning I had to RBR to be able to watch tv. I watched an hour show that was recorded then I played on my pc and 360 for the rest of the day. Well guess what I am in the process of doing right now, that's right, another RBR. This issue is a frozen screen, no response to controller or faceplate and I have audio for whatever is currently on. This is getting ridiculous. I think I need to call and complain about this.


----------



## Jim Manis (Nov 5, 2007)

I am mainly a lurker, but I have noticed my caller ID not working since July 22 when I received this update. I have deleted the call log, rebooted, unplugged and restarted and still no caller ID. I do get a message that I need to contact the phone company to order caller ID (it works fine on all my phones) so I am sure the call is going thru to the DVR.
I have the HR20-700


----------



## OldCountry (Nov 30, 2006)

captswifty said:


> HR20-700 0x254
> 
> Recorded the Angels @ Red Sox game in HD on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday from the Extra Innings channels. Had a blank recording on all of them, it goes directly to the save/delete option. The recording of each are also broken up into 3-4 pieces like it stopped recording and then restarted.
> 
> ...


Just wondering if anyone else had responded to you Capt.

I take care of the AV equipment for my employer's home and he has the same problem. If he records a game in the 700's he can watch it with all trick-play features and no problems, as long as he STARTS watching it before it goes to black at the end of the game. If he comes in late and tries to watch it after the game is over he only gets the delete option.

This apparently started happening to him with the release of the new software. He has two independent dishes at his rather large home, two HR20-700's and one HR21-100. It apparently is doing it on all three.

Please feel free to PM me or stay in touch via this thread if you or anyone else can confirm this problem, let alone solve it!


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Minor buglet...

Put a live tv or recording on pause. Hit guide. Pick an item and hit info. When you back out of the info screen the show (which is now in the PIP window) will go off pause. Except for going down into the INFO screen, seems like all other activities retain the pause state.

Pretty annoying if you're searching through shows, a couple of levels deep in the episodes/info screens and you really dont want to have a show blasting at you from the PIP window. Especially if your wife left the tv on some cruddy country and western music video channel.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

*A quick reminder, please post network diagnostic keys whenever possible. These things are super valuable and our friends at DIRECTV really appreciate it. *


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

If you have set up favorites and you are using a Logitech Harmony One, try these modifications:

1. Set the inter-device delay to 0;
2. Set repeats to 0.

The difference in changing to a favorite channel is astounding. 

I have tested this on an HR20-700. I assume it will work on all HR20/21 models.

Many thanks to ccotenj on The AVS Forum for this suggestion.

Burt


----------



## elove (Aug 17, 2007)

HR20-100

I first must say I haven't had any complaints or problems with my HR20-100; however, that has changed since the last update. 

On Monday, Aug 18th, the Closer and Saving Grace, which I have set up as series links did not record for the second time on TNTHD (75). I got a blank screen with the "searching for authorized content" message. WTF does that mean.

It happended previously on July 28th (see post 234) and Aug 3, same two shows, same message, and the same channel TNTHD (75). 

I did an RBR, but that did not work, I got the same message when trying to playback the shows. Finally, it asked did I want to delete them.

I thought it might be TNT problem; however, the trusty HDTivo, which has never missed a show, recorded both shows on the same TNTHD (75) channel with no problem.

Go figure. Any ideas as to what "searching for authorized content" means?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Last night I was watching Spike when I decided to record a show coming up later that evening on Spike. When I went to watch it, the recording was blank. Today, when I went to watch Spike, I had a 771 error and a gray screen. A menu reboot solved the problem.

Spike was the only channel I had a problem with either last night or today, and I watched a couple of hours of TV in-between setting up my recording and noticing the 771 message today.

_System: HR20-700, not networked and no external drive. Hooked up via HDMI to Yamaha RX-V1800, and HDMI out of that to a Panasonic TH-42PZ700. Both the Yamaha and the Panasonic are HDMI 1.3a, as are the cables._


----------



## TerpEE93 (Jan 3, 2006)

I know this is bad, but I'm new to some of this speak...
What is RBR?  Someone please explain or point me to the relevant FAQ...


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

TerpEE93 said:


> I know this is bad, but I'm new to some of this speak...
> What is RBR?  Someone please explain or point me to the relevant FAQ...


Reboot the receiver.
RBR typically means reboot with the red button

But when you reboot, its advisable to go to setup and use the reset option there.


----------



## bryonbnm (Jan 20, 2007)

All recordings and prioritizer lost. Was there last night, tonight when we went to watch Big Brother everything was gone ... everything.


----------



## jackfl (Aug 21, 2008)

Ever since the 0x254 update on 07/22 recording anything in HD is a crapshoot. Most times I end up with empty recordings, although I've noticed that HD Showtime for some reason records correctly most often. All the rest of the non-premium HD channels fail to record. If I view while recording it increases the odds that it will not be empty, but even this is sporadic. I do not have either a phone line or a network hooked up to my HR20-700, and it sounds as if the network connection just adds additional symptoms (pause freezes) to the mix. So I cannot open tickets directly with D*. And if recording problems weren't enough, I frequently have to RBR as my HD channels will come and go randomly.

I tried the suggestion posted earlier, re-tightening all connections, and found no improvement. I have complained frequently to the phone support folks and the best I have received is a $30 credit and a promise that the engineers are working the issue. It does seem foolish to pay full price for a HD recording device which will not record HD programs.

I will assume that the DVRs are small computers probably running a light weight Unix-type OS, and that the update model is similar to the FireFox browser, where updates are pushed vs pulled. I must assume that 0x254 has a very big fix which D* feels needs to be in the field, regardless of any deficiencies which are also in the release. Otherwise I would expect them to push the older, less problematic software to the DVRs until they identify and fix the current issues.

I moved from E* to D* purely to save money on a new HD TV set. I did not have HD service with E*, but their SD service and remote were much more consistent and user-friendly than D*. I plan to give D* another couple of weeks to fix this problem or I will look to get out of my contract. It's tough to explain to your wife why the programs she records cannot be viewed. The fact that D* haven't tried a new s/w push in a month makes me question their customer focus and engineering capabilities.
-----------------------------------------
HR20-700 with HDMI direct to TV


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

When playing a show in Mediashare the output resolution used is the one of the last channel you were tuned in.
This is particularly annoying if the last channel was 1080i because it is not possible to change the format of the output (zoom, add bars,..).


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Very strange problem last night.

Tried to watch two different episodes of "No Reservations" (TRAV) and both were stretched top to bottom so everyone looked tall and thin and their heads and feet were cut off. The pictures also looked rough and grainy.

I went to look at several other different shows and those were properly proportioned.

Went back to the No Reservations episodes, same problems.

I tried turning Native on and off, flipped the screen ratio back and forth, no difference.

Rebooted, then both No Reservations episodes looked fine and were properly proportioned.


----------



## ajtmcse (Jul 22, 2007)

HR20-100 w/FAP 750 eSATA


Two unexpected reboots in two days.

Once yesterday while watching a recording of "Enterouage"

Just now watching "Sopranos" on A&E HD.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

HR20-100
0x254
Report Key: 20080824-364

Current problems:
At around 6:00 PDT every day I have major dropouts on all channels.
RF remote is often unresponsive since last update.

See I can follow the rules!


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Mofo did a RBR & all my favorites are gone! Also does anyone know how to get rid of the "hints".


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

Just had a spontaneous reboot & all of my favorites are gone. Very annoying.


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

sytyguy said:


> NickD,
> 
> There are not a great deal of people having your problem, so perhaps you have a faulty box. I've only had 2 RBR's since this NR, and that was in the first day or two of this release, since then our boxes have been working faultlessly.
> 
> Anyway, good luck


What are the odds that my problem is really related to my external drive? I have had the drive for a while now, so it is not a new addition to the set up.

I am having two main problems. My unit either has a running video and audio stream but will not respond to remote or faceplate controls. The other problem is the video is frozen and the audio is running with whatever the current show is, but the video could be frozen from a few hours ago, this also does not respond to remote or faceplate controls. Both end in a RBR.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Tuner Does Not recover after rain fade.

In short:
After Sat signal is knocked out due to rain fade - when the storm passes, one tuner does not come back online and will 771 until the DVR is rebooted. None of the other receivers in my house (an R15 and old Tivo) have the issue. This seemingly started for me (and others) with a National Release back in the Jan or Feb timeframe. A reboot always fixes.

See this thread for full details:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=124412

Hopefully posting this here will get it some attention.


----------



## sgluck (Sep 7, 2007)

HR20-100
OX256
Unit had to be rebooted twice after a download. All of my ToDo list is gone. All season's passes are gone and all saved shows on my HD are gone. Called DTV, they had me reboot unit and told me that there was a software issue with the unit and that the Satellite sent new software and wiped the HD clean. The firmware was installed on 7/22/08 and had been working fine until this happened sometime between Saturday night and Sunday morning. Anybody else with this problem ? Should I demand a reciever upgrade ?:nono2:


----------



## Blackwing (Oct 24, 2007)

HR20-100
0x254
dont know how to get code

since s/w upgrade i have lost all of recorded shows including shows just recorded
no access to them some of them show on the list but some dont show any more.
I am tempted to call and to get a new box but, this looks like a s/w issue and all that will happen is the new box will get them same bad s/w.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

HR20-700
Unit was tuned on CNNHD since 3pm.
6-7pm scheduled recording on local channel 4 (watched and ok). 
At 7:05 screen still display CNNHD press R. 
At 8:50 start the CNNHD recording from the playlist. No image is displayed and the cursor on the progress bar skips fast to 2:48 minutes into the recording. Plays fine from there but there is no way to go back before the 2:48 point.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

ddingle said:


> ddingle said:
> 
> 
> > I have had an HR20 for 18 months or so. Everytime there is an update,(in the last week for example) local channel 9-1 is lost. I have to reset the antenna setting and then it starts to work again. This has been noted by myself and several other Minnesota HR20 users for over a year I would say. Is there any solution? Or should I just replace with an HR21 and AM 21 ? Thanks[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

+1. Again.



raott said:


> Tuner Does Not recover after rain fade.
> 
> In short:
> After Sat signal is knocked out due to rain fade - when the storm passes, one tuner does not come back online and will 771 until the DVR is rebooted. None of the other receivers in my house (an R15 and old Tivo) have the issue. This seemingly started for me (and others) with a National Release back in the Jan or Feb timeframe. A reboot always fixes.
> ...


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Issue - Setup/Info screen is blank

HR20-700
Current FW - 0x0254
Has RBR been done - Yes
Steps to reproduce - Press and hole info key, or select menu, setup, select info/test

Priority - High

Type of Sat Dish - Slimline 5 SWM, 8-Way splitter, connection made to Sat 1 input
Full Reset - Never
Network Port 1 - Yes, wireless connection
HDMI Connection - HDMI connection to Sony KDL32XBR4
Component Connection - Not Used
S-Video Connection - Not Used
Native Mode Setting - On
Fiber Audio Connection - Not Used
Phone Connection - Yes, all the time
RCA Audio.Video Connection 1 - Going to VCR Input
RCA Audio.Video Connection 2 - Not Used
Dolby Setting - Off
Internal Temp - ~125
OTA - Connected 
Zip Code - 78641

Notes – The pictures show the setup page prior to pressing the test/info button, then it is blank when the button is pressed. Whenever any setup is selected from the left menu, it goes blank

Priority Rating:
Critical - System is DEAD, must be returned to D*. Everything has been tried to get system working. Consulted with dbstalk for suggestions/solutions
High - System has major funtional problems
Medium - System still functional. Problems seen and some functions do not work.
Low - Annoying issue. System still functional.
Enhancement - Not a part of design. Would be a nice thing to have.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Issue - TV goes into screen saver mode when watching ANY channel

HR20-700
Current FW - 0x0254
Has RBR been done - Yes

Priority - High

Type of Sat Dish - Slimline 5 SWM, 8-Way splitter, connection made to Sat 1 input
Full Reset - Never
Network Port 1 - Yes, wireless connection
HDMI Connection - HDMI connection to Sony KDL32XBR4
Component Connection - Not Used
S-Video Connection - Not Used
Native Mode Setting - On
Fiber Audio Connection - Not Used
Phone Connection - Yes, all the time
RCA Audio.Video Connection 1 - Going to VCR Input
RCA Audio.Video Connection 2 - Not Used
Dolby Setting - Off
Internal Temp - ~125
OTA - Connected 
Zip Code - 78641

Notes – No matter what channel is on, the screen save will come up and it requires a button push to continue to watch TV. Very annoying!

Priority Rating:
Critical - System is DEAD, must be returned to D*. Everything has been tried to get system working. Consulted with dbstalk for suggestions/solutions
High - System has major funtional problems
Medium - System still functional. Problems seen and some functions do not work.
Low - Annoying issue. System still functional.
Enhancement - Not a part of design. Would be a nice thing to have.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

HR20-700
Changing to another channel after being on an XM channel result in the info bar and the extended info for the new channel to be displayed and stay on the screen until exit is pressed.


----------



## Blackwing (Oct 24, 2007)

Update:
My recordings that were set for last night did record and I can watch them. Also the HR recorded one of the missing/deleted episodes of Ice Road Truckers and it can be watched. I changed nothing in the show setups it just sched. the recording it self as i had the shows on the dvr untill monday afternoon and then they just disapeared. 
the history list showed them as being recorded but I had never watched them or deleted them. 
I called CSR about the shows when I pressed play going to yes delete or no dont and they say this is a known issue and just do a master reset re add my todo list and i might be ok, and the yes no might not come back. The techs are working hard to find out whats wrong. I asked about sending me a new box and she said all HR2*'s are affected and just to wait.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

HR20-700
Report: 20080827-1B83

Receiver slow to answer to remote. UI slow. Search didn't complete in an acceptable time. Had to do a menu reset.
Report sent before reboot.


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

Rather than re-typing my entire problem I am quoting this post from mid July because it exactly duplicates my problem. Let me add this - I cannot switch the cables they are on too tight - done by an installer. Also, RBR caused Tuner 1 to act normally on one satellite and then tuner 2 started showing no signal on other transponders.

I am getting all black recordings on HBO and TNT - but have not tried other channels.

There has been no rain, no wind. This has been going on since download of the 7/16 release. Equipment as noted below by OP.

My question is, should I call them or just give up...seriously. The only way I can record anything at all is to turn the box on, tune to the channel, and make sure it is coming in, then set record and never turn it off. So it is now on 24/7 of course I turned the tv off 



gdn said:


> HR20-700
> 
> Just over a week ago - started missing recordings - several were blank. Tonight - finally decided to do some troubleshooting and come here to see what might be up. I realized that at times one tuner seemed to just be dead - no signal. So I checked signal meters - Tuner 1 has 0 for every transponder of ever sat, tuner 2 seems to be OK. I changed the cables at the back of the machine - checked and tuner 1 is still all 0's - tuner 2 seems to be OK. So as seems to be the common theme - either a hardware problem with tuner 1 which I highly doubt after seeing all the other problems here problem started just about the same time I see that my box upgraded to 0x254 on 7/16.
> 
> While I was troubleshooting I realize that the power light on the unit will go off and back on for a few seconds at a time - even though the circle of lights and the light indicating resolution never go off. This has been about 10 days now - D* really needs to get with it. I'll call tomorrow and log a problem.


----------



## romulox (Jun 22, 2007)

hr20-700 x254

watched tuesday's big brother about 30 mins behind real-time. 18 minutes in, the box froze, remote was not responsive. I waited a few minutes, it came back. Then a few mins later, froze again, then back again, then froze again.... arrrgggg.

After the show finished recording, I did a menu reboot.

I replayed big brother and FF'd to the point of failure. Again, at 18 minutes, the freezes occurred again. Either there was something recorded in the stream that caused the DVR to freeze or I'm hitting bad sectors I guess.

A friend in the area with an hr20-100 reported no problems with big brother.


----------



## romulox (Jun 22, 2007)

forgot.... Something else happened before the problem mentioned above occurred.

That same day, when I would pause live tv, and then hit play to continue watching live tv, the dvr would rewind me back about 5 seconds - and then play.

Of course, I don't watch/pause live tv too much, maybe that's a feature I missed?? Maybe something to get you back into the mental-flow of what you were watching before you paused.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

noticed this week when recording 2 shows at once 1 of them comes up with a black screen. I did a reset last night when I went to bed and hope this takes care of it. This is the 1st real problem I have had with my HR20 700. I also saw the 771 message as well.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Came home late last night and saw the HR20-700 was dark when it should have been recording. Unit was totally unresponsive and needed a RBR. 

This is about the 4th time that one of the two boxes was froze up. Never had this issue with that other, name brand unit. Can't trust them to record when you go out of town.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> noticed this week when recording 2 shows at once 1 of them comes up with a black screen. I did a reset last night when I went to bed and hope this takes care of it. This is the 1st real problem I have had with my HR20 700. I also saw the 771 message as well.


Sounds like one of your tuners is not working.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

HR20-700
Receiver was tuned on CNNHD for several hours. Started watching the current show (according to the guide started about 4 hours earlier) and decided to record pushing R. When I went to watch it, the cursor on the progress bar skipped ahead for about 3 hours and the show started to play from about 1.5 hours before I started recording it. While playing and FF the cursor passed the end of the orange area and the show continued to play.
It looks like the length of the recording at the moment I pressed R was taken from the guide instead of being the length of the buffer. This is the second time something similar happened recording a show in progress that has been on for more than 1.5 hours.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

ATARI said:


> Sounds like one of your tuners is not working.


That is what I am thinking but I will wait and see if it happens again


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Today it was the HR20-100 that was froze solid. RBR to restart. To do list came up blank. Frustrating.


----------



## ttodd1 (Oct 28, 2007)

HR20-100

came out of watching a DVD to watch HD and the screen saver was on but still had sound for the program. Hit the play button and the picture came back, had about 10-20 minutes in a buffer. When the picture did come back had the msg that it could not find a signal for Sat2 (there was a light rain storm) that msg stayed the whole time we went through the buffer and when we got to 'live' tv. Had to change channels to make it go away. This is the 3rd time that the screen saver thing happened and the 2nd for the no signal msg.

Edit: OK happened again tonight.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Back to the blank recordings again. 2 straight days, 8 shows (2 diffewrent channels) that my wife has recordings set got a blank recording. Clear weather, we have had problems with intermittent 771 and bad pixelation since the multiswitch under the house was replaced by DTV. Submitted both a report and all the blank recordings. Note that a reset of the receiver did bring back recording of shows.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

HR20-700

Was watching the NASCAR race last night on the HR20-100. Noticed that the record lite was not on when it should have been on the HR20-700. Switched to it and just got static. It had been on all day but had died at some point. Not responsive to to the remote or front panel buttons. RBR. Third freeze up in the last week.


----------



## tjofamber (Oct 10, 2007)

I searched this thread and didnt see anything about this
My both HR 20 700s show nothing in the to do list.TJ


----------



## RichardL (Dec 20, 2006)

Two issues in the last few days.

Couple of days ago, the channel switched to record something I had scheduled, it was also recording something else. I went to the list and canceled the earlier starting recording, so I could watch live TV. It then told me that 'all available tuners' were busy and that I would have to stop recording in order to watch live TV, and it showed me the one thing left recording. But I couldn't make use of the other, unused tuner for live TV. I had to wait until the recording finished.

Last night I went to watch 'The Shield' which had been scheduled to record at 7pm Pacific - nothing there. I checked history and got 'Recording Canceled by Viewer' - even though it wasn't - no one had been near the recording for several hours. Fortunately I was able to manually record the second showing.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Could someone explain why, with each software update my HR 20 - 700 gets slower & slower?


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

I've had several Prioritizer issues with both a -700 and a -100 that required serious effort to resolve. Last week I was adding a series link for fringe, when I noticed that Prison Break was not set to record. I manually set it to record, and it showed as a series link. Upon adding fringe, I noticed that almost all of my series links now showed twice thus deleting anything that was now over 50. This happened to occur on a Fri and I downloaded the CE Fri night and the issues seem to have resolved.

Then, yesterday, my wife was complaining that shows werent recording in the bedroom. I went in and checked her Prioritizer list and several shows were showing no episodes. Notablly Jon and Kate Plus 8, which is on all of the time and it was set to record all episodes, both new and rerun. Tried deleting the series link, but when I went back in it was there again. rebooted the box and tried again, same issue. 

Hopefully there is a CE this weekend so I can update that box. 254 has caused more issues then a NR in months.


----------



## lisakmusco (Sep 12, 2007)

Have an HR20-100 (I believe it's the 100, but it's definitely an HR20)
Pretty sure I have the x254 update -- I think I checked this awhile back, but can't confirm right at the moment.

Issues:

Series Link/Prioritizer not working -- if I view from Prioritizer screen it reports shows that I know have episodes scheduled as having "none scheduled". Right now I have 3 or 4 examples, but the best examples are my soap operas One Life to Live and General Hospital. And yes, I've checked the settings for the recording options and they are not the problem. Nor is it my space available -- that is good with 90%+ available.
I've also noticed that if you try to cancel a particular episode of a series link (like if you are going to watch it live and don't need it recorded), it deletes the entire series link. 

To Do List -- Items I scheduled to record are deleting/canceling on their own. I literally watched this happen last night. I scheduled Lewis Black's Root of All Evil and then while looking at the To Do List, and not even touching the remote, it deleted itself from the To Do List. 

My Playlist -- Shows I recorded have deleted themselves. This has happened sporadically a few times. Most recent example, I recorded the Season Premiere of Bones last night. Last night I saw it on my Playlist, but this morning it is gone. 

I should note that I did a reboot/reset of the DVR this morning. 

Scheduling Items to Record from the Guide -- I've noticed that the Record icon always shows up like a series link, not the individual episode icon, though that's no big deal. What's worse is when I try to schedule a recording and the message pops up that it is now scheduled, yet the record icon does not appear, and the item does not appear in the To Do List. For example, because of the Series Link issue I mentioned above with my soap operas, I tried to individually schedule each episode for the week. Today's General Hospital refuses to record. I've tried every method there is for scheduling it -- choosing it in the guide and pusing the record button; and selecting the info on the episode and choosing record episode from the options on the left-hand side of the screen. I've also chosen record series and it will not schedule.


----------



## lisakmusco (Sep 12, 2007)

[/QUOTE]
Issue 2:

Fast forwarded to live on a recording in progress, for example 32 minutes into a 60 minute program. When you exit the recording at that point and return to it later, display resumes at a prior point in the program, not the point at which you exited. If you press exit or list at the current end of a recording in progress, the software is not saving the pointer. This particular time, it resumed at 22 minutes instead of 32.[/QUOTE]

We've seen this too. I forgot about it when I posted originally. But the other issues are much more important. This is frustrating, but can be dealt with better than recordings disappearing or not being recorded as requested.


----------



## lisakmusco (Sep 12, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Yet another reason not to have them hooked up to a computer. I was extremely disappointed to find out that video on demand needed a computer hookup.
> 
> The 20/21s are computers. I think that is a fact beyond dispute.
> 
> ...


Huh? That is how I have my VOD connection....well, its a DSL modem, not a cable modem, but I connect an ethernet cable from my HR20 to my modem (unplugging my computer from said modem in order to do so) and download VOD. Granted, it is quite slow -- even though I have a very fast DSL connection -- so I don't do it often, and haven't done it in awhile. Did that change with the new update?
I admit, thought, that I was sad to find that I had to make a separate connection like that to get VOD -- I would have thought that would come from the satellite.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lisakmusco said:


> Huh? That is how I have my VOD connection....well, its a DSL modem, not a cable modem, but I connect an ethernet cable from my HR20 to my modem (unplugging my computer from said modem in order to do so) and download VOD. Granted, it is quite slow -- even though I have a very fast DSL connection -- so I don't do it often, and haven't done it in awhile. Did that change with the new update?
> I admit, thought, that I was sad to find that I had to make a separate connection like that to get VOD -- I would have thought that would come from the satellite.


I didn't know you could do that. No computer, huh? Thanx, maybe I'll give that a try.

Rich


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I didn't know you could do that. No computer, huh? Thanx, maybe I'll give that a try.
> 
> Rich


You only need to connect to a computer to view media off said computer. VOD is handled solely by the HR2X box.


----------



## cschneider (Jul 18, 2007)

How do you force a software update on a HR20-100?


----------



## digger16309 (Sep 21, 2007)

lisakmusco said:


> To Do List -- Items I scheduled to record are deleting/canceling on their own. I literally watched this happen last night. I scheduled Lewis Black's Root of All Evil and then while looking at the To Do List, and not even touching the remote, it deleted itself from the To Do List.


I had this happen a few times in the last week for MLB EI recordings. I set them, no conflicts, disappeared on their own.


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

I was getting a bunch of blank recordings and "keep or deletes". I check signals and one of my tuners was showing some big signal fluctuations. A few days later and a couple of RBRs later, I checked signals again and had all zeros on tuner 2. It turned out I had a BBC that was going out intermediately. I called and had a couple new ones sent out and have had no problems since.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok, I posted this over in the programming forum and was told that I might want to post it here, even though I do not think it is a specific receiver issue, since people with different models have been having these issues. The issue deals with stutter on specific channels. Here is the post if anyone can help:

Well the Stutter/Sputter fest continues. Watching some college Football today, and noticed a few small glitches on ESPNHD, nothing big. During the commercials I jumped around to see what shows were on (2:45 PST approximately), TNTHD "We were soldiers", a complete stutter mess, no way someone could watch it. FXHD "Firewall" same thing as TNT. USAHD "House", not as bad as the other two, but still pretty ugly. I am sorry, but I am paying for HD THAT WORKS, not this crap. I sure hope someone from D* sees and acknowledges this thread, or D* may be in for a rude awakening as people switch to providers that at least work. I know over on AVS there are some very unhappy people with this situation


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

HR20-700

Grey recording. I attempted to record the Nationwide race on ESPN2HD last night and all I got was a grey screen. You could FF or RW but never get a picture.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Response to remote became very, very slow. After 10 minutes List Menu appeared but blank.
Unit stopped responding to all remote and front panel controls although it continued to show live TV.
Had to restart with the Red Button

HR20-700


----------



## Volman (Jul 13, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Response to remote became very, very slow. After 10 minutes List Menu appeared but blank.
> Unit stopped responding to all remote and front panel controls although it continued to show live TV.
> Had to restart with the Red Button
> 
> HR20-700


Exactly the same issues i'm having!At times,remote totally unresponsive.Other times it's just very slow and takes 5-6 presses to get 3x or 4x.The whole unit is getting slower and slower.


----------



## willie_tee (Jan 26, 2007)

squawk said:


> Could someone explain why, with each software update my HR 20 - 700 gets slower & slower?


I've noticed the same thing on my HR20-100. Its gotten really, really bad.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

willie_tee said:


> I've noticed the same thing on my HR20-100. Its gotten really, really bad.


Ditto here on our -100. It's like the thing has slowly been filled with molasses over the past week or so.

Some cache somewhere is not clearing correctly, methinks!


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Issue - Setup/Info screen is blank
> 
> HR20-700
> Current FW - 0x0254
> ...


same problem

report #20080917-3A24


----------



## CHDinCT (Dec 23, 2006)

Issues: No pic using HDMI out; No sound on non-SD stations. I posted this in another thread, but probably should have posted it here. Here's my post in the other thread.

​"Having similar issues with HR20 and no sound on SD channels. Started after a reboot yesterday to try to fix my other issue, which is that my HDMI out -> HDMI to DVI adapter -> DVI in on Samsung HLN437wx DLP no longer works. On the sound issue, HD stations and recording are fine. I have tried the unplug-replug of the stereo cables and several reboots of the box with no luck. Tried unplugging the HDMI to DVI cable and using component connection with L/R audio to TV and AV receiver with no luck. Any help appreciated.

​Back to the HDMI issue. This started with the 7-22 software update though I had occasional issues in the past. Weird part is that after the 7-22 update, my HDMI to DVI connection would not work, but on reboot it was fixed and stayed fixed for over a month. Then, all of a sudden, I can't get a picture on my DLP via HDMI out on the box. If I unplug-replug, change order of power on, or reboot the HR-20, I can sometimes get it to work, but less and less frequently. Very frustrating as I don't get the same PQ on component. Feels like my investment in a HD set is wasted without being able to use HDMI connection. Oh, have I mentioned i HATE HDMI. This piss-poor standard has caused more consumer angst industry wide."


----------



## JTAnderson (Oct 13, 2007)

Late recording starts on HR20-100. I think this problem begin with the 0x254 release. Here is my post in another thread:

I too have been having this problem with an HR20-100. I did not notice the problem prior to the 0x254 release.

So, I thought I would compare times against my watch, which synchronizes with WWVB and has the correct time within 1 second. (Actually, it is probably much closer than that to correct time.) My reaction time is probably the biggest fuzz factor.

I had rebooted the HR20 last Saturday (one week ago) to correct the problem. Today I checked the displayed time and it was 22 seconds slow.

I then scheduled a recording from the guide to begin on the hour. The recording started 23 seconds late judging by when the record light came on.

I then scheduled a manual recording. The manual recording began 22 seconds late.

I then rebooted the HR20. After the restart the display clock was 3 seconds slow.

I scheduled a manual recording. It started 3 seconds late.

I scheduled a recording from the guide. It started 5 seconds late. (I was surprised by this one. Perhaps I dozed off for a couple of seconds.)

I checked the display time again. It was still 3 seconds late.

Draw your own conclusions. It seems pretty obvious to me that this is a clock drift problem and that the HR20 only synchronizes time at reboot. (And that it may have synchronized time more often in previous software releases.)

I also suspect this is not an HR20 specific problem, but is more related to the luck of the draw in how accurate the clock is in any particular HR2x and how often you reboot.


----------



## TerpEE93 (Jan 3, 2006)

This is now two months of misery with dropping audio and blank recordings. In fact, my 16-month old son has learned a new word while trying to watch recordings of the Wiggles -- SUCK. (OK, that's my fault. Can't blame D* for that...) At what point do we get new code (or our old release back)? FiOS is starting to look better and better...


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

Recorded 1 hour from LIL 4 at 7:00 PM, and 1/2 hour from LIL 11 at 7:30, followed by 1/2 hour on LIL 11 at 8:00, plus the recording of Heroes on LIL 5 also at 8:00. Since I also had a recording on LIL 11 at 8:00, I made 4 the live tuner, thinking that the HR20 would switch the live tuner to LIL 5 at 8:00 and Heroes would be live.

At 8:05 I exited from watching a recording to live TV, but LIL 11 was the live tuner, so I switched it to Heroes on LIL 5 with no apparent problems, then returned to the recording I was watching. 15 minutes later, I started watching Heroes but got nothing but black screen *until I had fast forwarded to the live point*, at which point the recording became watchable.

I exited to live TV, and the program was watchable, but could not back up beyond a few seconds, and if I move back forward it froze. At that point, I stopped the recording but kept it, and pressed record to restart recording. Same exact results on the second recording, which of course started from the buffer at the beginning of the program. The net result of this is that the image was fine, but the buffer area was unwatchable.

I have only had this problem occur when two HD recordings start at the exact same time, and never on the program that was live at the beginning of the recording. I also believe but cannot confirm that this only occurs when the two recordings are from the same transponder. The data submission form, unfortunately, does not ask enough detailed information to discern if this is the case.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

2 HR20-700's with latest software. One is flawless, the other has had a history of blank recordings that are fixed with a menu reset or RBR for a few days and then the problem reoccurs. 

Last night was the last straw. The wife is a CSI-Miami fanatic and she got a blank recording. Tuner 1 was searching for satellite which was fixed with a reset. When is this problem going to be fixed??????????????


----------



## TerpEE93 (Jan 3, 2006)

So this loss of sync leading to audio drops and strange stutters and skips in video seems to be a bandwidth/processing performance/disk access issue. I've noticed that the the behavior is significantly worse on recordings of HD channels than on SD channels.

I also noticed something else interesting tonight... I was watching a recording of PTI (from ESPN HD) that was pretty well behaved for the first 5 minutes or so. Then it went completely to pot, with so many audio and video issues that you couldn't get 10 seconds of coherent TV out of it. What was interesting was that the problems corresponded to the start of our recording of House on the local Fox HD channel.

So, HD recordings a worse than SD recordings. Watching an HD recording while recording another HD program really sends to box down the toilet (forgot to mention that the response to the remote went south at the same time all of the playback problems started).

Watching TV live, there don't seem to be any signal quality issues (pixelation or 771 messages) that would be the source of the problem. Seems like the box simply can't keep up with the streaming media. I don't know if this is helpful, or if anyone cares. I'll say it again anyway though, I want my pre-7/22 code back on my HR20...


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

The clock on my HR20-100 has gotten out of sync and is over a minute slow causing shows to record late. I've had to do a reboot to fix it.


----------



## vidwiz (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a similar but different audio problem with hr20. Loud clicks or snaps in the sound every minute or so, audio does not drop out tho and only is heard out the analog audio outs, not heard on the digital output. It's definitely the sat receiver as I checked the outs on multiple devices.


----------



## HDRanger (Jan 18, 2008)

What the hey, I'll contribute... On my third HR20-700 receiver now since getting HD back in December. First 3 months were downright awful, followed by 3 months of flawless performance. These past 4 weeks have seen my Tuner 1 at 0% almost always, numerous blank recordings, pixellation and audio stutter. Enough is enough. 

I have noticed just from my casual lurking in these forums, that the vast majority of similar complaints are from folks who live in the mid-Atlantic region, particularly MD, VA and NC. Curious.


----------



## rjknyy (Nov 18, 2005)

"Have an HR20-100 (I believe it's the 100, but it's definitely an HR20)
Pretty sure I have the x254 update -- I think I checked this awhile back, but can't confirm right at the moment.

Issues:

Series Link/Prioritizer not working -- if I view from Prioritizer screen it reports shows that I know have episodes scheduled as having "none scheduled". Right now I have 3 or 4 examples, but the best examples are my soap operas One Life to Live and General Hospital. And yes, I've checked the settings for the recording options and they are not the problem. Nor is it my space available -- that is good with 90%+ available.
I've also noticed that if you try to cancel a particular episode of a series link (like if you are going to watch it live and don't need it recorded), it deletes the entire series link. 

To Do List -- Items I scheduled to record are deleting/canceling on their own. I literally watched this happen last night. I scheduled Lewis Black's Root of All Evil and then while looking at the To Do List, and not even touching the remote, it deleted itself from the To Do List. 

My Playlist -- Shows I recorded have deleted themselves. This has happened sporadically a few times. Most recent example, I recorded the Season Premiere of Bones last night. Last night I saw it on my Playlist, but this morning it is gone. "


All of these just started happening to my HR20-700 software 0X254 today. Not fun at all. I just did a RBR and it did not fix the problem.

Now 30 minutes after I RBR my guide data only shows the channel that the HR20 is tuned to. I can not page up or down.


----------



## phipsi571 (Jun 10, 2006)

During the last two weeks my HR20 - 100 is not recording some scheduled recordings. I am trying to record The Office, but when I looked at 9:05 tonight it wasn't recording. 

Any ideas?


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

rjknyy said:


> "Have an HR20-100 (I believe it's the 100, but it's definitely an HR20)
> Pretty sure I have the x254 update -- I think I checked this awhile back, but can't confirm right at the moment.
> 
> Issues:
> ...


I'm having the exact same problem on both of my HR20's (100 and a 700). Have done multiple resets, unplugged for 24 hours and nothing seems to resolve the problem.

Another neat trick, try hitting dash-dash in the prioritizer to delete all entries. Once you delete the last one, they will ALL come back. The neat thing is, they may come back in a different order, they may come back all as number 1, or the last time I tried this, the first item on my list was number -38. (Negative priority??)

Very aggravating. The new season of shows has started and I can't record them on either DVR.


----------



## txn88 (Jan 7, 2007)

I am having the same issue. I have a show scheduled, but no episodes show up to be recorded.

So I'll try and delete the series from the Prioritizer, but it won't delete. I try to tell it to record the show via the guide, but it says it's already scheduled so asks to record as is, or cancel the recording.

Cancel does NOT work, and record as is does not schedule the show.

A reset doesn't help.

Directv's solution, send a new box out.... Well I think it's software not hardware.



lisakmusco said:


> Have an HR20-100 (I believe it's the 100, but it's definitely an HR20)
> Pretty sure I have the x254 update -- I think I checked this awhile back, but can't confirm right at the moment.
> 
> Issues:
> ...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Had total lock up Thursday night and again this morning, RBR fixed it.

Survivor recorded, but locked up and wasn't viewable, recorded off of an OTA local channel.

Also had the Keep or Delete bug pop up on show recorded off of an OTA local channel.

Anyone know when we'll get a new NR?


----------



## Bitgod (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm getting a lot more 771s lately, I've had to reboot a few times this week. Just tonight after recording a bunch of shows, it looks like my tuner #2, which is my common culprit, pooped out and didn't record Dexter and The Unit. I checked the signal levels, and just looking at 101, I was getting readings on tuner 1, but tuner 2 was all 0s. I rebooted and it's ok at the moment, just got it recording Dexter on the west coast feed now.

It's annoying that it always seems to be an issue with tuner 2. I know my levels on that tuner are a little lower than tuner 1 when they both have readings, but there's a difference between lower readings and no readings.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, my issues seem trivial compared to most of the others.

Issues: (1) DirecTV screen saver popping up randomly, (2) occasional green flashes (~40% of screen, lower part), (3) lip-sync problems, some SD channels.
Receivers affected: HR20-700
Connection: HDMI (3' cable)

All of these also occurred with the last 2 NRs. The first 2 of these are random. The first issue is very frustrating. We hit the "Exit" button to return to the program (we found that that was the simplest solution). #1 has occurred 2-4 times within a 2 hour period, once a day, or never for a week or two.

Issue # 2 is so random that I haven't been able to try the component connection to see if it's just the HDMI input to my HDTV set. It does seem to be channel related, however.
NOTE: My HDMI connection worked very poorly with my original 0x15c firmware. That was fixed by the very next NR.

Issue #3 seems to be a program source problem and has nothing to with the firmware or hardware.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

HDRanger said:


> What the hey, I'll contribute... On my third HR20-700 receiver now since getting HD back in December. First 3 months were downright awful, followed by 3 months of flawless performance. These past 4 weeks have seen my Tuner 1 at 0% almost always, numerous blank recordings, pixellation and audio stutter. Enough is enough.
> 
> I have noticed just from my casual lurking in these forums, that the vast majority of similar complaints are from folks who live in the mid-Atlantic region, particularly MD, VA and NC. Curious.


I've had the very same problems, 99% of the time with tuner 1 and at 0%, reset fixes it for a while. Live in NC... really wonder if it is anything to the region and the sats? Would be interesting to see if the majority of blank recordings from this region were locals. That is where the majority of mine have come from.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Interesting thing I discovered tonight...

My wife noticed that callerID hasn't been working for the past week, so she asked me if there had been any updated to the 'machine' (HR20-100). I checked and saw that, apparently, 0x0254 was downloaded again on 9/23.

Anybody else have this happen?


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Lost 2 recordings this week. Heroes and fringe. Both times they were recording on a background tuner. When I switched the tuner to live it started playing from that point and I could rewind only to that point. If I switched to another channel thereby forcing the tuner to the background and then switched back again, then it would again only play from the point that I switched back.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Lately I've noticed that sometimes when we start to watch a recorded show, we immediately get the "do you want to delete" message like you'd see at the end of the recording. If we say no, we get kicked back to the screen where you select a recorded show. Trying the same program, the behavior occurs again. Rinse, lather, repeat. We had to reboot the box in order to watch these shows -- which is better than what we feared, a failure to record them at all.

This is with 0x0254 and a HR20-700.


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

I lost Fringe on both my HR20-700s. Both said the show was recorded but immediately upon hitting play, the do you want to delete this show box pops up. A reboot didn't solve the problem. It completely eliminated the entries in the playlist. I have not checked my Heroes recordings yet.


----------



## tnedator (Apr 29, 2006)

gator5000e said:


> I lost Fringe on both my HR20-700s. Both said the show was recorded but immediately upon hitting play, the do you want to delete this show box pops up. A reboot didn't solve the problem. It completely eliminated the entries in the playlist. I have not checked my Heroes recordings yet.


I had the same thing happen to my HR21 last night on about 6 shows. When you tried to play them, it popped up the Keep/Delete screen. When I did a reboot, all the messed up shows dissapeared.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

My recording of today's NASCAR race on ABC (local HD channel over satellite on my HR20-100) ended up totally blank!!


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Since this software push I've had both my HR20-700 and my HR20-100 lockup on me more times than I can count. The HR20-700 is a little more "Stable" if you can call it that then my HR20-100 which locks up multiple times a week. 

The strange thing is that each of the units behave the same way - They will only lock up (if at all) within 5 minutes of taking the unit out of "Standby Mode" I will get no response from it whatsoever and will have to RBR to resolve.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

How strange.. I too have lost recordings of 'Fringe'... the first one was only recorded as 'SD' not 'HD'.. The second one the audio was out of sync.....

Another thing I have noticed is while playing back and place the unit in pause the screen saver will 'flicker' back to the paused screen.. really strange effect to see the 'DirecTV Logo' being blown up... as I had paused it during a space battle from Stargate to answer the phone....


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

ToddinVA said:


> My recording of today's NASCAR race on ABC (local HD channel over satellite on my HR20-100) ended up totally blank!!


Just in case, I rebooted my HR20-100 to see if the recording would work. Nope, instead it immediately locked it up when I tried to play it! :nono:


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

To add to my previous posts I came home this morning to find both my HR20-100 and HR20-700 complete unresponsive to both remote control as well as front panel commands. I am in the middle of an RBR on both of them.

Man this is really becoming a freaking joke!!!

Stability is completely out the window


----------



## Weez_1000 (Oct 6, 2008)

Wish i had come to this site sooner, I am a long time dtv sub and just recently decided to get the HD DVR's and do away with my HD DirecTivo's biy what a mistake. I have 2 HR20's and 3 HR21's and they all have problems. I too woke up this morning with non responsive ird's but after reading all of these differnt threads it appears the searching for satellite signal that i occasionally find on multiple ird's is also software related. I changed, my switch, my dish even 2 ird's at my own cost only to find out it was a software issue all along (or so it seems) I dont understand how DTV could let this go on as long as it has.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

funhouse69 said:


> Since this software push I've had both my HR20-700 and my HR20-100 lockup on me more times than I can count. The HR20-700 is a little more "Stable" if you can call it that then my HR20-100 which locks up multiple times a week.


Same here. I had another lock up this morning, receiver would not turn on at all, took 5 pushed of the red button for the unit to finally reboot.

When are we getting a new NR?

HR20-700


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

One of my 20-100's locked up this morning. I was watching a recorded program, pressed LIST, the PIG showed up w/ the banner, but the big space was empty and the PIG was frozen. The unit was unresponsive. RBR fixed it (but since the unit is on a different floor in the house, the RBR was a PITA).


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

Both of my HR20's were frozen this morning as well. They were showing the channel they were tuned to with no problems but were completely unresponsive to any buttons on the remote or the front panel. I had to do an RBR on both. Interestingly I had the same problem Eric did with a brand new HR22 at the same time. It did respond when I pressed LIST and the PIG showed up with a big empty blue space at which time it, too, became completely unresponsive to either remote or front panel buttons, and it also required a RBR.

SMK


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

HR20-700 and HR21-100 would not wake up this morning. Unresponsive to both remote and front panel buttons. RBR worked to get units back in service. I also have another HR20-700 that would not wake up this morning that RBR fixed, however my HR21-700 turned on fine.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

For those of you with locked up HR2x, please see this thred: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=141604


----------



## mattbooty (Jul 19, 2007)

I created a thread for this and then realized I should probably put this in the issues thread. I have an HR20-700.

A few days ago I had a problem with the prioritizer that I saw elsewhere in the forums: after using the network scheduler I went into my priotizer and saw duplicates and every time I deleted a series link I would back out and it would come back. To solve this I had to delete every series link, reboot, delete them all again, reboot, delete them all again, and then reboot. When I set up my series links again, i left out some that I didn't need anymore (1 of which is spongebob, which any parent probably knows is on constantly).

Now today I was looking in my recording history and saw a "canceled" message for every instance of spongebob that was on in the past 3 days even though it is no longer in my prioritizer. I also saw other shows that I had not set up series links for (but that I did have before the earlier problem) showing up in there as canceled. The reason for the cancellations is that it conflicted with another program... even though no other programs were recording at that time.

My history is filling up with these canceled messages for series links I don't have set up. I'm afraid this could cause an actual recording conflict.


----------



## j0hnq1 (Oct 6, 2008)

this is my first post probly doin it wrong but i don't care my sd channels are bouncing on my hr20-700 any thoughts


----------



## Bobby42 (Apr 18, 2007)

mbuser said:


> Recorded 1 hour from LIL 4 at 7:00 PM, and 1/2 hour from LIL 11 at 7:30, followed by 1/2 hour on LIL 11 at 8:00, plus the recording of Heroes on LIL 5 also at 8:00. Since I also had a recording on LIL 11 at 8:00, I made 4 the live tuner, thinking that the HR20 would switch the live tuner to LIL 5 at 8:00 and Heroes would be live.
> 
> At 8:05 I exited from watching a recording to live TV, but LIL 11 was the live tuner, so I switched it to Heroes on LIL 5 with no apparent problems, then returned to the recording I was watching. 15 minutes later, I started watching Heroes but got nothing but black screen *until I had fast forwarded to the live point*, at which point the recording became watchable.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue, exactly. Tonight with the episode of Heroes, 10/6/08 in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area.


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

Bobby42 said:


> I have the same issue, exactly. Tonight with the episode of Heroes, 10/6/08 in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area.


This is what is happening to mine as well. Did not have this problem last season, so it has to be an issue with the newest software. There does not have to be 2 recordings at the same time, it happens to back to back recordings as well.


----------



## RyanX (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been having this problem with everything to some degree for a couple of weeks now. If I am watching live and pause or rewind for even a few seconds, I get stutters and lock ups. I have been having problems with 90% of my recordings. Usually a reboot will solve the problem for a while, but it always comes back.

Tonight's episode of Heroes is especially bad.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

1st blank recording oct 2 on philly 57 HD at 9pm , supernatural.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Received this Email a few minutes ago from DirecTV, which would seem to explain my aforementioned remote problems:



> *
> In our effort to improve and expand our service, we experienced a temporary technical glitch. If your HD DVR or DVR receiver is not responding to your remote control or front panel commands, you can resolve this issue by pressing the red "Reset" button located inside the small door on the front right corner of your receiver. Please allow about 15 minutes for your receiver to complete the resetting process. Once completed, your picture will return automatically. Unfortunately, any show you may have scheduled to record yesterday will not be available on your DVR.
> 
> We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you. Our promise is to provide you with the best television experience, and to resolve any issues that might arise as quickly as possible. If you have any further concerns, please do not hesitate in contacting us at 1-800-347-3288. *


----------



## Dan Serafini (Feb 6, 2007)

For the past few weeks, I have had intermittent pink flashes and a static-like effect, sometimes causing all sound to go out. It seems like an antenna slightly out of tune.

Any help? I will hang up and listen for my answer.


----------



## RobertVC (Apr 10, 2007)

Any comments or updates on the priortizer / scheduler bug where all entries say no episodes or multiple entries in the list? I got this after adding a "definitely record" option via dvr scheduler...

Thanks.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

I've been having loads of problems with this release on an HR20-700. In addition to what it had been doing, now it locks up when I pause -- I have to change the channel to get it to unlock until I reboot. 

This has probably been the buggiest release I've endured with this box.


----------



## nitty316 (Aug 27, 2008)

I still have no HD DVR. I have talked to many different customer service people and most of them didn't even know there was an issue. It has been the most aggravating experience. What annoys me is that some of their reps know about the issue, while others don't.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

mattbooty said:


> I created a thread for this and then realized I should probably put this in the issues thread. I have an HR20-700.
> 
> A few days ago I had a problem with the prioritizer that I saw elsewhere in the forums: after using the network scheduler I went into my priotizer and saw duplicates and every time I deleted a series link I would back out and it would come back. To solve this I had to delete every series link, reboot, delete them all again, reboot, delete them all again, and then reboot. When I set up my series links again, i left out some that I didn't need anymore (1 of which is spongebob, which any parent probably knows is on constantly).
> 
> ...


The only way I was able to solve this was to completely flush the Prioritizer by moving the bottom-most item to the top, then deleting it. I repeated this as many times as necessary until everything was gone. It is now working properly.

Before that method, I would attempt to delete them in the order listed, but when I got to the last one, they would all re-appear again! While the Prioritizer was corrupted, I was constantly getting either (0) new episodes or "Cancelled" as messages.


----------



## ajackace (Oct 15, 2008)

I've had many issues since getting the HR20-700 when it first launched just over 2 years ago. However, I have never reformatted the hard drive. Does anyone think a drive reformat could help reduce issues (bad recordings, slow remote response, etc.)? If so, can someone please point me in the right direction to find the steps to do this? I can't seem to find the actual reformat steps anywhere. Thanks!

PS: If anyone has tips on realigning the DTV dish, I'd appreciate that too! Seems it has gotten a bit out of alignment recently as some of the HD channels (those above the 200's basically) are no longer working.


----------



## Taxi77 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have been having all of my recorded shows lock up for over a week now. They lock up about every 2 minutes, then continue 5 -30 seconds later. I called DTV and went thru reset, no luck. The Tech said it is a known problem and an update will happen this week. In the meantime, he had me reformat and all is working now. Here's the process:

Hit reset, after starting up message screen will go black. Press and hold down "record" and "down arrow" for 10 secs. It will continue to reboot, but also reformat. Just be aware that all recordings and scheduled recordings will be gone.


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Two blank/black recordings last night both Fox Shows. Picture stability has gone south this last week. All recordings flash green or pink and horizontal lines are pixilating badly. Hr 20-700


----------



## mumblyjoe (Oct 27, 2007)

One of three of my HR20-100s seems to have lost all background color in the menus. Menus, guide, and list all have a black background. PIG is fine, but the descriptions on the top left can barely be read without the blue behind them. The other two HR20s are perfectly normal. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

HR20-100
firmware version 0x254

also described in initial post in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=142335

recurring manual recording, Sundays from 8:00pm to 12:30am, NBC

whats on:
7pm-8:15pm Football Night in America
8:15-11:30pm Sunday Night Football

the recurring Manual recording is listed in the prioritizer as recording Football Night In America. The intent of the recording is to record Sunday Night Football, with 15 minutes beforehand.

to repro the problem:
tune to NBC between 7pm and 7:59pm
press "Record"

What Happens:
DVR records Football Night in America and stops recording at 8:15pm
The DVR does NOT record from 8:15 until 12:30.
I think when pressing record before the manual recording starts, the DVR thinks it has recorded the desired program, and disregards the time settings in the recurring manual recording.

This is broken. The DVR should not interpret a manual recording as recording a particular show. The DVR should treat a manual recording as a "dumb" recording just like a VCR recording. i.e. at the start time, tune the specified channel, record until the end time.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Guide data for the NFL network is different between the HR10 and HR20 . Last night I was looking at the HR10 guide for the overnight showings of NFL replay. The HR10 listed the teams for each episode. The HR20 did not list the teams for any of the upcoming showings. I even checked the SD feed on the HR20, the info is missing.

HR20-700


----------



## tallsweet (Oct 19, 2008)

I just hooked up an Epson Powerlite Pro Cinema 1080ub projector to my HR20-700. It worked fine when I tuned in a HD program which I had recorded on Ch 247 (TBS). Then I tried to switch to an live SD channel and I get a no signal message. The Epson manual says sat receiver has to be 1.3 HDMI output. Does anyone know what ver. of HDMI the HR20-700 is? Should this be a problem??

In setup on the HR20-700 I checked all the resolution boxes 480i to 1080i and set the projector to automatically detect. I don't have any other HDMI inputs (DVD, etc.) to plug into the projector.

Puzzled why it worked and then didn't. It doesn't work now on any channel, recorded or live.


----------

